# Tom's 400 watt Growing Odyssey



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome everyone! 
All comments and questions are welcome in this thread. I will only ask that you refrain from posting pics without asking first.
I have upgraded my old 250 watt light to a 400 watt digital ballast with cool tube. I am currently flowering one female church plant, one female unknown purple and three small unknown purple strains. The purple strains are seeds that came from the plant I grew that is in my avatar. The two female plants are in a 75% Canadian Gold peat moss and 25% perlite mix as well as two of the small purple seedlings. The other purple seedling is in a diy ebb and flow that I made (link above). Here is pretty much everything that I am using to grow with links and pictures:

PPM meter- http://www.tdsmeter.com/products/tdsez.html






pH meter- http://www.hannainst.com/usa/prods2.cfm?id=002003&ProdCode=HI%2098107






Recipe for Success- http://www.technaflora.com/products.php?product=18






Botanicare Sweet Grape- http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=NEGSWG&MatrixType=1






Humboldt County's Gravity- http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=227 






Humboldt County's Purple Maxx- http://www.horticulturesource.com/humboldt-county-s-own-purple-maxx-8-oz-p219/?osCsid=d55e686a51d618b7c013371b21743767






Humboldt County's Bushmaster- http://www.horticulturesource.com/humboldt-county-s-own-emerald-triangle-bushmaster-4oz-12-case--p230/?osCsid=d55e686a51d618b7c013371b21743767






The Church- http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-the-church-feminized/prod_189.html






400 watt digital cool tube kit- http://cgi.ebay.com/400-WATT-400W-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-AIR-COOL-TUBE-HOOD_W0QQitemZ370249641040QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5634992c50&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14






6 inch active air inline fan- http://www.hydroponics.net/i/133758






DIY carbon filter- http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=509470
***pic will be below***

DIY ebb and flow- https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/234489-worlds-simplest-ebb-flow.html
***pic will be below***





Here are the pics of my plants. The first one is of all the plants in the flowering box.






The next two pics will be of my oldest church plant. She is 11 weeks 6 days old and has been in flower for four days.
 











The next two pics will be of the two young purple seedlings that are in a 75/25 mix of peat moss and perlite. They are both 10 days old and have been in flower for four days. They are more of an experiment, I am not expecting much from them.











Next two pics are of the ebb and flow system I made with a 3 litre bottle and an air pump. The pump blows air into the air tight bottom chamber and it pushes the nutes up into the top chamber to flood the hydroton. It is working pretty well so far. This purple seedling is the same age as the above seedlings and has been flowering for the same amount of time.












These next three pictures are of my biggest plant, the church from greenhouse seeds. I grew this plant last grow underneath my 250 watt HPS. She gave me around 3 ounces so I am expecting more this time around. Here are the pics:

















The next four pictures show the grow box with the lights on. The box dimensions are 4.5 feet tall, 3 feet wide and 2 feet deep. You can see the diy carbon filter in the second pic and the ventilation in the third pic. The last pic shows all the plants in the box.






















Please comment and let me know what you guys think. I am going to try and keep this journal very up to date with pics and meter readings. Thanks for stopping by and I hope you enjoyed the pics 


​


----------



## meefzeppelin (Sep 8, 2009)

Is there a way I can subscribe to this thread so I can follow it??


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow tom... nice way to start a journal. Pics look great. I love your diy carbon filter. Those two little purple seedlings that you aren't expecting much from will probably turn out great.

I got a couple questions for you. Have you used sweetener before? Do you use Purple maxx as a spray or in the water? Same for both hydro and soil on the PM? How many times do you water with gravity? You liking the new light set up you got?

I Love gravity and bushmaster. Haven't tried purple maxx yet.

I'm stoked for your new journal, and for this grow/ these grows. Got the new camera, the new hydro, new meters... you are getting quite the pro diy setup.



EDIT: DAMN... I thought I was going to be first.

meefzeppelin: you just subscribed by posting here. You can also press the 'thread tools' tab at the top of the first post of each page.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Wow tom... nice way to start a journal. Pics look great. I love your diy carbon filter. Those two little purple seedlings that you aren't expecting much from will probably turn out great.
> 
> I got a couple questions for you. Have you used sweetener before? Do you use Purple maxx as a spray or in the water? Same for both hydro and soil on the PM? How many times do you water with gravity? You liking the new light set up you got?
> 
> ...


Hey jigfresh thanks for the complements and comments. As for the sweetener. I have not used it indoors only on the outdoor plants that I posted in my other journal. They are liking it and I got it for free so I figured why not. I plan on using purple maxx (for the first time) in the water and not as a foliar feed. I am going to be giving them a 1/2 teaspoon per gallon on their next feeding. And yes I would am probably going to use it the same for both. I have not used the gravity yet, this grow will be my first time using it. I will probably look over a few journals of people who used it to figure out how many gravity feeding I will give them. I am really looking into hydro now that I got the new meters. I want to go ebb and flow but finding a tray to fit in my box is proving to be difficult. I found a botanicare 36 inch by 22 inch tray that would work but I don't really wanna buy anything until I have the money to buy it all. I hate having parts waiting to turned into something awesome just sitting around haha. And another thing, these new technaflora nutes are the bomb. With the fox farms that I used before there was major settling but now there is none which makes me very happy. I am looking forward to this grow, new nutes and light usually mean better bud


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking forward to the grow Tom. Two questions. What are the temp differences between the 400w and the 250w? Is the cooltube or fan different than the previous grow?

I'm running a 250w right now and have often thought of making the jump to a 400w. Our ventilation chain (filter -> hood -> fan -> exhaust) seem similar except that I'm only running a 4" fan.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 8, 2009)

fourth to show up isnt bad......

lilmafia:"yes" (To the hostess in the bunny outfit), "lilmafia, table for two"

hostess: "Oh do you have a date meeting you?"

lilmafia: "nope.......just me and my bong"

i'm here Tom!!


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Looking forward to the grow Tom. Two questions. What are the temp differences between the 400w and the 250w? Is the cooltube or fan different than the previous grow?
> 
> I'm running a 250w right now and have often thought of making the jump to a 400w. Our ventilation chain (filter -> hood -> fan -> exhaust) seem similar except that I'm only running a 4" fan.


Welcome TechnoMage 
The inline exhaust fan is the same as the one I used for the 250 watt (linked above). The cooltube is new though. I had a 6 inch Euro Reflector from htgsupply. Here is a link: http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49541







The temps have been pretty much the same except my passive intake duct is attached to the vent of a window a/c. I didn't have to lower the temp of the a/c when the cool tube was open at one end but when I attached the carbon filter I had to lower it a few degrees. Without the carbon filter though the temps were the same in the box and on the a/c as the 250 watt with euro reflector and carbon filter. Hope you could understand that haha



lilmafia513 said:


> fourth to show up isnt bad......
> 
> lilmafia:"yes" (To the hostess in the bunny outfit), "lilmafia, table for two"
> 
> ...


 make yourself comfortable buddy


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool,

I got my seat... Pass the bong Fire. 

You Bogart.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 8, 2009)

Subscribed!


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah that makes sense. I think a 400 with my current 4" fan is probably going to push it.

Why the switch from the Euro Reflector to a cooltube?



tom__420 said:


> Hope you could understand that haha


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am going to use the Euro reflector and 250 watt HPS in a tent at another location. I also wanted the added cooling benefits of the cool tube


----------



## howak47 (Sep 8, 2009)

nice setup man !!!plants are lookin great! keep up the good work!


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you think that a cool tube is that much cooler than a standard air-cooled hood?



tom__420 said:


> I am going to use the Euro reflector and 250 watt HPS in a tent at another location. I also wanted the added cooling benefits of the cool tube


----------



## Mammath (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Tom, chiming in mate.
I been following ya stuff for a while and I like it, so I'm here.
All the best for your thread 

I like the experimental EF set up, nice work and adds entertainment.
Your gonna love the Digi' Ballast, they're great.

Just one thing about the additives...
Good genetics don't need much, necessary nutes and a controlled environment really. 
I know a lot of other fellaz use a lot of stuff, with great success but...
Results may have been the same just letting 'good stock' just do it's thing 
Keep 'em healthy and let 'em go!

What's up with your girls?
I really want to put my finger on what they're lacking.
You would think with all the ferts you got there they wouldn't be lacking anything, but they are.
What are you trying at the moment?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Do you think that a cool tube is that much cooler than a standard air-cooled hood?


Oh yeah I would def say so. Before the glass would get warm with euro reflector but now the cool tube stays cool to the touch. The only heat is the from the light itself.



Mammath said:


> Hey Tom, chiming in mate.
> I been following ya stuff for a while and I like it, so I'm here.
> All the best for your thread
> 
> ...


Thanks for stopping by mammath 
I too am having a hard time trying to figure out what the plants are lacking. Today I am going to mix up there first batch of flowering nutes. It will contain BC Bloom (1-4-7), BC Boost (3-0-2), Awesome Blossoms (2-11-11), and MagiCal (2-0-0). This is the first time the plants have gotten technaflora nutes, before they were getting FF. Do you think that mix sounds good? I am going a little less than full strength on them


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just gave the female church and female purple plant a nute feeding. It consisted of these nutes: 













BC Boost- 3 teaspoons
MagiCal- 1/2 teaspoon
Awesome Blossoms- 1/2 teaspoon
BC Bloom- 3 teaspoons

All that ^^^ to a gallon of water. The feeding chart called for Sugar Daddy and Thrive Alive B-1 Red but I decided that the mix I went with would suffice. Let me know what you all think

I'll post some pics of the plants a little later today if they look any different


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Tom,
I subscribed to your new grow. Great pictures and layout.

Thanks!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> BC Boost- 3 teaspoons
> MagiCal- 1/2 teaspoon
> Awesome Blossoms- 1/2 teaspoon
> BC Bloom- 3 teaspoons
> ...


Hey Tom, I was just wondering, what was the ppm of that mix?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

snow4aaron said:


> Hey Tom,
> I subscribed to your new grow. Great pictures and layout.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks dude, stick around and you will see plenty of nice pics



cruzer101 said:


> Hey Tom, I was just wondering, what was the ppm of that mix?


I filter my 120 ppm tap water through a brita filter to get the ppms down to 90. The ppms of that mix is 795


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 9, 2009)

Alright, this is surely going to be an awesome grow!! 
Subscribed dude,

Can't wait...


----------



## dluvsgreen (Sep 9, 2009)

nice setup tom cant wait to see the church through its flowering. been interested in it for a while, good work


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2009)

scribed or course.... sorry it took me so long ....... looks like your really having fun with this one


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Alright, this is surely going to be an awesome grow!!
> Subscribed dude,
> 
> Can't wait...





dluvsgreen said:


> nice setup tom cant wait to see the church through its flowering. been interested in it for a while, good work





theloadeddragon said:


> scribed or course.... sorry it took me so long ....... looks like your really having fun with this one


Glad to have you three aboard 

Pics coming soon, make sure to check back in a few


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Well the plants seem to be looking a little better.
The larger purple plant has perked back up a little and the three little purple plants are putting on some nice growth.
The temps have been the same as always, 76-78°F with lights on.

First set of pics will be of the larger purple plant.
She is 12 weeks 2 days old and is full female as of right now.
If anyone has any suggestions as to why she isn't looking the greatest please let me know.
I love learning new things and getting criticism so don't hold back.
Here are the pics: 
























 These next few pics will be of my 13 week 2 day old church clone.
She is growing the most out of the bunch.
Here are the pics of her:
























 This pic is of the roots on my diy ebb and flow plant.
The roots are coming in nicely I would say:






 Here are the other three purple seedlings, two soil and one diy ebb and flow.
They are all 1 week 6 days old and have been in flower for 1 week:

















 
Here is an overview of the flowering box.
If you look closely you can see all the plants.
The church is in the back left and the larger purple plant is in front of her.
The other three are to the right:






 Now here are some pics of my veggie plants I have going under my 2 bulb t-5 fixture.
The plant on the left is jalapeno peppers and the one on the right is eggplant.
I took out the rooted mosquito plant and habanero peppers and planted them both in soil elsewhere.
The root shots are in the same order as the other pics, JP on the left and EP on the right.
Last pic is of a giant eggplant leaf next to my favorite 14.4 molino slide:
























 Alright everyone let me know what you think and if you have any questions, comments, or suggestions feel free to post. Thanks all and happy growing ​


----------



## Mammath (Sep 11, 2009)

Always like the branching you produce Tom.
They look great.
As for the problem I still reckon it's a Mg, Sulphur or Iron deficiency.
I know your running cal/mag so how much of the other trace 2 elements does that vast selection of ferts you have contain?
Also how's the PH of your water and soil, maybe somethings getting locked out?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Always like the branching you produce Tom.
> They look great.
> As for the problem I still reckon it's a Mg, Sulphur or Iron deficiency.
> I know your running cal/mag so how much of the other trace 2 elements does that vast selection of ferts you have contain?
> Also how's the PH of your water and soil, maybe somethings getting locked out?


Thanks for stopping by buddy
As for the pH, I am still waiting on calibrating solution so my meter is kinda useless for a few days until the 7.0 and 4.0 solution get here.
I don't think that it is iron because the nutes I gave them have some in each.
But now that I look at it I might be lacking a little in the sulfur department because out of the four different nutes I gave them only the BC Bloom contains sulfur at 0.0072%.
The sugar daddy that i have contains 1.75%...
Do you think that maybe adding some Sugar Daddy to up the sulfur levels for the next feeding would be a smart idea?
Thanks again man


----------



## ihatecops (Sep 11, 2009)

how did this turn out? is your profile pic from this grow?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

ihatecops said:


> how did this turn out? is your profile pic from this grow?


The pic in my avatar is from a few grows back, I have pics in my first journal. This journal just started my friend, nothing happened to it. It is still going on


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Pullin up a chair. Lookin good so far. If u font mind me askin what sre u in for as far as the lighting setup with the fan? I got a 400 just lookin to double up... New technology is spendy.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:


> Pullin up a chair. Lookin good so far. If u font mind me askin what sre u in for as far as the lighting setup with the fan? I got a 400 just lookin to double up... New technology is spendy.


I'm using a digital ballast and cool tube. The first post has the light I am using above the fan. Thanks for stopping by bud, I hope you enjoy


----------



## customcloset (Sep 11, 2009)

Tom, I'm on board for this grow...

I dig your style man!!! I read though the 250 watt grow club (about 90% of it) and you there at the end when you upgraded, pushed me to order the 400 watt ballast.

Looking forward to the Grow!!!


CC


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

customcloset said:


> Tom, I'm on board for this grow...
> 
> I dig your style man!!! I read though the 250 watt grow club (about 90% of it) and you there at the end when you upgraded, pushed me to order the 400 watt ballast.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude glad to have you here. I hope that 400 works out well for you buddy


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 11, 2009)

right on tom subscribed ill be watching!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 11, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks for stopping by buddy
> As for the pH, I am still waiting on calibrating solution so my meter is kinda useless for a few days until the 7.0 and 4.0 solution get here.
> I don't think that it is iron because the nutes I gave them have some in each.
> But now that I look at it I might be lacking a little in the sulfur department because out of the four different nutes I gave them only the BC Bloom contains sulfur at 0.0072%.
> ...


Yeah I think you should give it a go.
I'm not really familiar with that additive but it can't hurt 'em can it? 
I can tell you my Canna nutes have:
11% SO3 Sulfur trioxide
4.5% Mg
0.6% Fe


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 12, 2009)

im definately subscribed to this. i love your set up. i wish i had access to lights like that where i am. WAY NORTH!! cant wait to see hwo yours turns out! take a look at my CFL grow if ya like!

Your flowering is going great! My stems are purple just the same as yours! very interesting to see


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Tom - great to see you're back at it again! I'll be watching this grow as well - good luck and lookin great so far!

Subscribed.


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 13, 2009)

hey man.. i got the same ppm meter.. do you ever have problems calibrating or does its calibration screw up from time to time... mines hard to calibrate because everytime i barley turn the screw driver it jumps 300 ppms... also i have the awesome bloosoms but dont use it much... any advise for using it? how much and when do you add it?


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 13, 2009)

nice job bro .. ill be watchin ur grow for sure.. how old are ur babies tho?


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 14, 2009)

Dude your jalapeños just inspired me to start growing some other stuff too.. It's going to be legendary


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 14, 2009)

I wouldnt mind growing something else in that room too along side my weed.... hmmm jalepenos peppers sounds awesome to grow


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> right on tom subscribed ill be watching!






Mammath said:


> Yeah I think you should give it a go.
> I'm not really familiar with that additive but it can't hurt 'em can it?
> I can tell you my Canna nutes have:
> 11% SO3 Sulfur trioxide
> ...


Sounds good mate I will give them some more sulfur in the mix and see how they respond. Thanks man 



tkjoe said:


> im definately subscribed to this. i love your set up. i wish i had access to lights like that where i am. WAY NORTH!! cant wait to see hwo yours turns out! take a look at my CFL grow if ya like!
> 
> Your flowering is going great! My stems are purple just the same as yours! very interesting to see


Thanks man I will check out your grow when I get the chance



Dayzt said:


> Hey Tom - great to see you're back at it again! I'll be watching this grow as well - good luck and lookin great so far!
> 
> Subscribed.






greenearth5 said:


> hey man.. i got the same ppm meter.. do you ever have problems calibrating or does its calibration screw up from time to time... mines hard to calibrate because everytime i barley turn the screw driver it jumps 300 ppms... also i have the awesome bloosoms but dont use it much... any advise for using it? how much and when do you add it?


As for the ppm meter, I have nor calibrated it yet. It came pre calibrated so I haven't experienced that problem yet. I just started using the awesome blossoms so I don't have much info there either haha. Thanks for stopping by 



newbganjafarma said:


> nice job bro .. ill be watchin ur grow for sure.. how old are ur babies tho?


The big church plant is 13 weeks 5 days since rooting, the bigger purple plant is 12 weeks 5 days since sprout and the three smaller purple plants are 2 weeks 2 days since sprout.



BlackRoses said:


> Dude your jalapeños just inspired me to start growing some other stuff too.. It's going to be legendary





greenearth5 said:


> I wouldnt mind growing something else in that room too along side my weed.... hmmm jalepenos peppers sounds awesome to grow


I really enjoy growing plants other than marijuana. I have a small greenhouse with two avocado plants, one grapefruit plant and a pineapple crown that I just rooted recently.


----------



## DIMEBAG6604 (Sep 14, 2009)

fukin sweet mang thats some pretty mamas


----------



## Dapps420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey man, its lookin really great! I am new to these forums, but have just started my own ebb and flow setup. I hope my girls end up as nice as yours. I'm one week in, take a look at my setup, if you have any comments I would be happy for some help! Thanks! Keep up the good work!

My thread: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/241134-1st-grow-ebb-flow-system.html


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 15, 2009)

That is so awesome bro, I'm already looking for somethings to grow.. I like peppers, so it's probably going to be one.
I'm thinking if I can find some Ghost Chili seeds, I would plant that.. I've always wanted to see how hot it actually is..


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have wanted to grow romanesco broccoli for a little bit now. Here is a pic:


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 15, 2009)

Dude I've seen that before.. Always thought it was a photoshopped image.. hmm so it's an actual plant...


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh yeah it's a real plant!


----------



## naboo (Sep 15, 2009)

That is some trippy vegetable! iv seen pics before but thought it was fake. unreal.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2009)

I love your thread tom. It reminds us that mj plants aren't the only thing worth growing. (just our favorite, haha)


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 15, 2009)

haha for reals if i had enough room i would have tons of different plants but until then...
never seen that one before tom ill have to try some for sure..


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow,

Thats cool. Makes me want to grow one just to look at while I burn.

Great shots man.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish those were my pics, just some cool ones from google sadly


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Here are some pics of the three outdoor bagseed plants. They are doing pretty well I would say. They are being fed the Fox Farms Trio and botnaicare's sweet grape. They are all 5 weeks 1 day into flowering


----------



## customcloset (Sep 15, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Oh yeah it's a real plant!


 
So does it taist like brockli or coliflower?(i know i butchard those spellings)


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 16, 2009)

customcloset said:


> So does it taist like brockli or coliflower?(i know i butchard those spellings)


I think that there is both romanesco broccoli and cauliflower so either or.



tom__420 said:


> Here are some pics of the three outdoor bagseed plants. They are doing pretty well I would say. They are being fed the Fox Farms Trio and botnaicare's sweet grape. They are all 5 weeks 1 day into flowering


Picture BUMP


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice training on those plants Tom,


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 16, 2009)

very nice job tom!


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 16, 2009)

daaamn good job bro


----------



## Dapps420 (Sep 16, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Nice training on those plants Tom,


What do you mean Training? Is that how he gets the branches n whatnot to spread nicely, and grow strong without colapsing on itself with string? Or am I completely misunderstanding the prharse? Sorry, I'm a rookie to these forums, but I'm just trying to learn as much as I can . Either way, it looks great man! I'm impressed.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yo, Tom! 

Got me a 400W HPS too! Come check out my journal, it's in my sig... things are about to get exciting, I'm 9 days into flower as of today!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


>



That's a great pic of your outdoor ladies Tom.
Looking good and healthy mate.
Lovely.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 17, 2009)

Dapps420 said:


> What do you mean Training? Is that how he gets the branches n whatnot to spread nicely, and grow strong without colapsing on itself with string? Or am I completely misunderstanding the prharse? Sorry, I'm a rookie to these forums, but I'm just trying to learn as much as I can . Either way, it looks great man! I'm impressed.


Yeah that's what called LST (Low Stress Training). 
It's the technique of bending the plants main stem during vegging so it could grow in a particular fashion. 
http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/dubman-guide-low-stress-training-lst-t2335.html

Sorry I don't have a tutorial link for RIU.


----------



## bleubeard (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome new 400w setup man. Outdoor plants are lookin great


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn. How many plants is that outside? Lookin so damn healthy I wish I still had a yard to grow in


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 17, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Nice training on those plants Tom,





lilmafia513 said:


> very nice job tom!





newbganjafarma said:


> daaamn good job bro


Thanks you guys 



Dapps420 said:


> What do you mean Training? Is that how he gets the branches n whatnot to spread nicely, and grow strong without colapsing on itself with string? Or am I completely misunderstanding the prharse? Sorry, I'm a rookie to these forums, but I'm just trying to learn as much as I can . Either way, it looks great man! I'm impressed.





BlackRoses said:


> Yeah that's what called LST (Low Stress Training).
> It's the technique of bending the plants main stem during vegging so it could grow in a particular fashion.
> http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/dubman-guide-low-stress-training-lst-t2335.html
> 
> Sorry I don't have a tutorial link for RIU.


Thanks for getting that link BR 



bleubeard said:


> Awesome new 400w setup man. Outdoor plants are lookin great


Thanks a lot man, I will post some pics of my eggplant and jalapeno peppers tomorrow



erkelsgoo420 said:


> Damn. How many plants is that outside? Lookin so damn healthy I wish I still had a yard to grow in


Just three bagseed ladies



diggitydank420 said:


> Yo, Tom!
> 
> Got me a 400W HPS too! Come check out my journal, it's in my sig... things are about to get exciting, I'm 9 days into flower as of today!


Going to check it out after I hit Submit Reply 



Mammath said:


> That's a great pic of your outdoor ladies Tom.
> Looking good and healthy mate.
> Lovely.


Thanks Mammath, that pic was my favorite one too


----------



## howak47 (Sep 17, 2009)

damn man those plants outside are lookin great!!! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

What's up everybody 
Just took some pics of the clone box with my veggies in it. The eggplant and jalapenos are doing excellent. I also added 5 purple clones because I decided to chop the larger purple plant. She was just looking kinda sickly and I would rather let the Church plant soak up the light. So the purple plant was cut into 5 clones which were dipped into Green Light brand rooting powder and then into rockwool cubes. They have one 23 watt 6500°K CFL above them. They look a little funny because of the way the purple plant was trained, all the clones were like right angles when I cut them hahah.

The eggplant and jalapenos are 3 weeks 6 days old. The purple clones were cut yesterday. 

Top view: 






Side view:






Root shot:






Eggplant:
























Jalapeno peppers:
























Here is a pic of the 5 purple clones and one of the rooting powder that I used.













Let me know what you all think! I will post some pics of the flowering stuff later on today so make sure to check back Have a good one​


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 18, 2009)

Old tom__420 had a farm Ee i ee i o, and in that farm he had some pots ee i ee i oooo and in those pots he had some pot ee i ee i o..


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Alright so here are some shots of the flowering box. Down to four plants now since I got rid of the big purple plant. I am really getting frustrated with this church plant. It is losing leaves like crazy and I don't know why... It looks like a mag deficiency but there are brown tips...? Can there be a nute burn and a deficiency at one time? I'll let the pics do the talking I guess, feel free to comment!

We'll start off with two pics of the flowering box. First is a side view and second is kind of a top view:













The Church, annoying yellowing leaves. Please let me know what you guys think could be causing this































The two purple plants in soil. They are both 2 weeks 6 days old and looking pretty good, I just fed them today






























Here is the purple plant in my diy ebb and flow. This plant is the same age as the above purple plants.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2009)

your gunna send me some peppers right?


----------



## howak47 (Sep 18, 2009)

wow man lookin damn good keep it up!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Tom, you mentioned you used bushmasters on the Church, did you spray it or add it to the soil. Maybe you need a flush.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

All three purple plants showed their sex last night. 100% female for all of them


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

I've also been getting yellowing leaves a bit prematurely, so I flushed both of my White Rhino's yesterday.. We'll see this week how it turns out..
Yours look like Nutrient Deficiency to me.. which probably means your PH is off balanced too like mine was, and your plants aren't taking in Nutes.
Flush and start the normal watering cycle again..

Cheers bro,


----------



## shajuggalo (Sep 21, 2009)

looking goood. i like your grow box. looks like you put sum real effort into it.


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 21, 2009)

Tom, how come you chop the leafs in half when you cut your clones? i have seen a few people do this on here


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> I've also been getting yellowing leaves a bit prematurely, so I flushed both of my White Rhino's yesterday.. We'll see this week how it turns out..
> Yours look like Nutrient Deficiency to me.. which probably means your PH is off balanced too like mine was, and your plants aren't taking in Nutes.
> Flush and start the normal watering cycle again..
> 
> Cheers bro,


I was thinking the same thing, just gotta get some calibrating solution so i can use this pH meter. I did give her a flush though and she is looking a little better today. Thanks a lot dude 



shajuggalo said:


> looking goood. i like your grow box. looks like you put sum real effort into it.


Thanks man it took some time but it was well worth it



tkjoe said:


> Tom, how come you chop the leafs in half when you cut your clones? i have seen a few people do this on here


I cut the fan leaves in half so that the plant doesn't need to use as much water to keep the leaves up. It also helps the plant to kick out roots


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright, I'll keep on checking to see how the flush did.. And thanks for the rep bro 
Very soon I'll have 3 blocks.. just a matter of time.. 

And unfortunately... You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tom__420 again.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 21, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> What's up everybody
> Just took some pics of the clone box with my veggies in it. The eggplant and jalapenos are doing excellent. I also added 5 purple clones because I decided to chop the larger purple plant. She was just looking kinda sickly and I would rather let the Church plant soak up the light. So the purple plant was cut into 5 clones which were dipped into Green Light brand rooting powder and then into rockwool cubes. They have one 23 watt 6500°K CFL above them. They look a little funny because of the way the purple plant was trained, all the clones were like right angles when I cut them hahah.
> 
> The eggplant and jalapenos are 3 weeks 6 days old. The purple clones were cut yesterday.
> ...



I have heard that rooting gel is the best way to go because the powder doesn't spread out effectively.... have you heard anything like this??


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the powder more because it evenly coats the cutting and stays on for a while. The gel just gets washed away whenever I water


----------



## Mammath (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the powder is better to.

The great Al B recommends them over the gel.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 22, 2009)

i also prefer the poweder. it sticks to the cut stalk if you dip the cutting in water first then into the powder. Really sticks on like glue.....


----------



## tkjoe (Sep 22, 2009)

talking to some guys i know from back home, they only use the powder and they do about 150-200 clones at a time. they swear by the powder


----------



## sweetgod420 (Sep 23, 2009)

WHY do ppl exaust inside the cab? that ruins the point of exaust lol


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 23, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> WHY do ppl exaust inside the cab? that ruins the point of exaust lol


Do you mean why we have an intake fan?
If it's that, then it's for fresh air intake for the plants. I also use it to suck colder outside ait into my tent which seems to help alot.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> WHY do ppl exaust inside the cab? that ruins the point of exaust lol


My setup is literally working perfect. Don't post in my journal anymore noob, just read because you have quite a few things to learn. kiss-ass
It is shocking to think that you actually thought I was exhausting into my cab. Did you even look at the pics or read? Clearly not.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Alright guys I took some pics of the plants. I'll start off with the Church. She is looking pretty bad still but I think her progress is improving. Except I think she grew too close to the 400 watt and got a little bleached. The church is very weak when it comes to bleaching, I bleached her with a 250 watt hps last grow and I was shocked lol. I backed the light off of her though so we should be good. Today she is 15 weeks old since rooting and as the title says, has been in flower for 2 weeks 5 days. She will be getting another watering before I feed her just to make sure that there isn't any buildup in the soil. This is going to be my last soil grow that's for sure  On with the pics! The first one will be a shot inside the box:
























Alright here are some pics of the three female purple plants. They are growing wonderfully for only being 6 days old when put into flower. They are really surprising me and keeping my stress down about the church LOL. They are getting fed with the next watering so they should be looking even better as we continue. I really can't get over the growth the last few days. The ebb and flow purple is sucking up water like crazy and her roots are coming out of the fill and drain tube haha. These plants are 3 weeks 4 days old today.






















































Now here are pics of the clones I took of the bigger purple plant that is no longer around. I gave them a mix of thrive alive b-1 at 2 teaspoons per gallon today. I lightly tugged on the stems of all of them and they are holding tight so I am pretty sure they have all started rooting. No roots coming out of the cube although I will get a pic of that when the time comes. They look a little drenched but they are at 30 grams wet just where I want it. I took the pic right after watering and then I slung out the water to the correct weight. If you read al b. fuct's cloning guide you will know what I mean, that dude is a fucking genius. Here are the pics:


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking good Tom.
What type of light do you have the clones under?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are in a clone box with a two bulb t-5 light from homedepot (not high output) off on one side and a 23 watt 6500°K CFL directly above them. 
The temps stay at 80°F and 40-45% RH


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> rofllllll , your exaust duct leads to a can filter hung atop ur light retard. and even my cfl veg cab plants look way better than yours. wait till they go in the flower cab


You are a tool, it is pulling through the carbon filter not blowing out through it. I am asking you to not post in my journal with your non sense. You talk shit on my grow yet you don't know what you are talking about. Read the growFAQ, you clearly need it. Don't post in my thread again. kiss-ass


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 23, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> rofllllll , your exaust duct leads to a can filter hung atop ur light retard. and even my cfl veg cab plants look way better than yours. wait till they go in the flower cab


This is the kind of stuff we don't like here at RIU. If you don't have anything positive or constructive to say, keep your fucking mouth shut.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 23, 2009)

Tom I just subscrib Ill be watchin


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I like the powder more because it evenly coats the cutting and stays on for a while. The gel just gets washed away whenever I water



Some guy at the garden store told me the exact opposite. He said that the gel was water-soluble and that the powders wash away faster...


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

lonleysmoka said:


> Some guy at the garden store told me the exact opposite. He said that the gel was water-soluble and that the powders wash away faster...


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Alright guys I took some pics of the plants. I'll start off with the Church. She is looking pretty bad still but I think her progress is improving. Except I think she grew too close to the 400 watt and got a little bleached. The church is very weak when it comes to bleaching, I bleached her with a 250 watt hps last grow and I was shocked lol. I backed the light off of her though so we should be good. Today she is 15 weeks old since rooting and as the title says, has been in flower for 2 weeks 5 days. She will be getting another watering before I feed her just to make sure that there isn't any buildup in the soil. This is going to be my last soil grow that's for sure  On with the pics! The first one will be a shot inside the box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picture bump


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html



i should have gotten powder! lol oh well. Ill just give clones a lil more TLC. Funny that you point me to that thread I read it this morning thanks a bunch tom, good shit!


----------



## dmoose (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice Thread tom__420!  I would love to see pics of your DIY Ebb/Flow empty. Do you have them posted anywhere? I guess the inverted top is the overflow? Anyways, I have a horrible memory (damn pharms), but diagnosing plant deficiency's and knowing what to do to fix them is easy.....if you have a cheat sheet. I will include a link to "The Complete guide to Sick Plants, pH, and Pest troubles! ". Just compare your plant to the pics, find the best match, and read how to fix it. Bookmark it, it comes in handy when something new pops up. +rep


----------



## Skoad (Sep 24, 2009)

Subscribed!

Keep up the work man. Also if you dont mind, where did you get your carbon filter/fan package from? I imagine it came as a package anyway.

I plants are stinkinggg, but think im gunna wait until after this harvest to get it. Just havnt found any good ones at a decent price yet.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 24, 2009)

dmoose said:


> Nice Thread tom__420!  I would love to see pics of your DIY Ebb/Flow empty. Do you have them posted anywhere? I guess the inverted top is the overflow? Anyways, I have a horrible memory (damn pharms), but diagnosing plant deficiency's and knowing what to do to fix them is easy.....if you have a cheat sheet. I will include a link to "The Complete guide to Sick Plants, pH, and Pest troubles! ". Just compare your plant to the pics, find the best match, and read how to fix it. Bookmark it, it comes in handy when something new pops up. +rep


Thanks for the link man. I don't have ant pics of it empty but here is a link I followed to make it: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/234489-worlds-simplest-ebb-flow.html



Skoad said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Keep up the work man. Also if you dont mind, where did you get your carbon filter/fan package from? I imagine it came as a package anyway.
> 
> I plants are stinkinggg, but think im gunna wait until after this harvest to get it. Just havnt found any good ones at a decent price yet.


I made that carbon filter actually, didn't want to fork over mad cash for something I could build for half the price. Here is the link to the tutorial I followed: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=509470


----------



## Skoad (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet. You did a damn good job then. Looks like a professionally made filter. I had tried out a couple DIY filters but none of them worked very well. I may give that one a try. Depends how cheap I can find a good quiet fan for. I saw fan+filter packages on ebay for 145-200. If I can find an awesome fan for 100ish ill definitely try that filter.

That filter block out smell completely? Also have you had to change carbon yet?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah it eliminates all odors, I can't smell a thing with my face up to the exhaust. Here is a 435 cfm inline fan for $80.00

http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2045.html


----------



## Skoad (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 24, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> the far left corner of my veg room already owns ur weed. get some gardening smarts son


Dude who the fuck are you posting pics in my journal? I asked you to not post in my journal. Please delete that picture right now, and stop posting in my thread. I don't need to see your shitty CFL plants, when you can handle a real light than you can be considered as a real grower. *Please delete that picture right now*


----------



## Skoad (Sep 24, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> the far left corner of my veg room already owns ur weed. get some gardening smarts son



Yeaaaa.. and you quote me because? I dont see why your posting in Toms thread if your just gunna be a douche.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 24, 2009)

Other than the disrespect this fella is showing by doing what he's doing, the funny thing is that if your gonna post a pic in someone elses journal your not gonna impress anyone with pics of pissy little seedlings  WTF?
That's fucking hilarious!

You don't own shit with that crap sweetgod!

Now if I were you I'd take the pic down for your own sake because posting pics of seedlings only makes you look even more like a 'try hard' annoying little wanker.

... and stay the fuck out of Toms thread and let the serious, experienced growers, do their thing


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

why are people mean to tom? I haven't seen him provoke anyone anywhere...... so wierd....


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 24, 2009)

Because some people are just Trolls. They can't stand to see someone doing a good job without trying to piss all over it.



theloadeddragon said:


> why are people mean to tom? I haven't seen him provoke anyone anywhere...... so wierd....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

why you being a dick? get out of here......


----------



## snow4aaron (Sep 25, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> good job? rofl his plants are mutated , curling , stretching and yellowing . those little plants have 7 sets of nodes cramed in there. and yes theres a cfl in that cab bcuz its for veg and clone. regardless , my 3 week old plants are kicking ur plants asses (i guess i just have perfect light penetration everywhere in the lil box). and i think u said urs were flowering lol
> 
> 
> also , my flowering light is in a cab the same size and will demolish your attempts. its a 430w hps / mh  noob


How do we get rid of this guy? Is there a ignore function?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 25, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/242398-ignore-function-use.html

I suggest everyone who looks at my thread to read this link and ignore Sweetgod420.
Once you add him to the ignore list all of his posts go invisible so you don't have to see him make a fool of himself anymore

Bye-bye troll


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

done and done..... thanks for the link.... lol, unless you can't read this cuz im on your ignore list....


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol you'd never be on my ignore list buddy


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

Fuck that really works!
Thanks for the tip Tom.
It's like the fucking idiot was never here! haha


----------



## customcloset (Sep 25, 2009)

Tom, your girls are looking great... so your are really making the 100% conversion over to hydro huh... I'm going to assume your going to diy (just a hunch) any favorite set up that you are thinking about??

Also just finished my first grow box... The link is in my signiture... any comments from a master would be greatly apreciated...

CC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like those 2litre conversions!


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 26, 2009)

Right on Tom! Be aggressive!


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 27, 2009)

Well look at that... the smell of shit is gone, just like that! lol... thx for the tip Tom!!

Grow's lookin good!


----------



## goofygolfer (Sep 27, 2009)

nice set up scribed


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 27, 2009)

What's up everyone 
Today I made an 18 gallon DWC container for three of my purple clones. The 18 gallon tote is black and has three 3 inch holes to fit the three inch net pots. Right now I have about 13 or 14 gallons in there. The pH is 6.2 and ppms at 880. These clones are going into flowering so they should just be sog colas. What do you guys think about the pH and ppms and where they are at? Here are some pics of the system:






You can see the roots poking through in the cup farthest to the back if you look close enough
























Due to me installing the three plant 18 gallon DWC into the flowering room I had to move two of the purple plants. I moved one soil and the ebb and flow. They are both under a 70 watt HPS in a DIY cooltube. The cool tube is attached to a hrg supply horizontal reflector so it works real nice. There is also a 23 watt CFL in there at 6500°K. I will be switching that out with a 42 watt 2700°K CFL in a few days.
























Here are the last two rooted clones. They may both end up in a tent under my old 250 watt HPS. We will have to see






Here is the church looking a little better. I will be doing a much more detailed update in a few days or so






Until then let me know what you all think about my new dwc tote (6.2 pH, 880 ppm)
I am going to put a thermometer in the tank in a little bit to see what the water temp is, I have one from an old aquarium. I'll let you guys know the temps a little later. Thanks everyone


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

keepin busy


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 27, 2009)

Tom, your DWC setup is looking great! Welcome to the world of bubblers!


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 28, 2009)

Tom that DWC tote is fucking nice. everything is looking good, maybe a nute deficiency in some of the girls, the yellowing. Not talkng shit so don't go put me on the ignore list! hahaha so glad I am not sweetgod420. Anywho everything is looking nice are you converting over like closetcustom insenuated??


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 28, 2009)

I am trying to switch over completely but still need to get a lot of stuff before I can switch over totally. It will be a long process but I will be there at some point


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 28, 2009)

pH- 6.0
ppm- 857
water temp.- 69°F

Clones look the same but there is some root growth on two of the plants. Here's a picture:


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

lookin good tom !! nice little roots startin


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Alright guys so I just got done taking some measurements and pics of the 400 watt cab. Things are progressing nicely. I am going to start out the new DWC tote with 3 purple clones in it. The two are shooting out new roots like crazy, the one isn't but I'm not worried. I know she is rooted so she will be sending out roots through the cup in no time. Here are the pics and measurements for the DWC tote:

pH- 6.3
ppm- 852
water temp- 69°F
These three have been under 12/12 lighting and have bloom nutes in the rez since they were put in yesterday. They were cloned off a flowering plant that is why there are some white hairs on the already. If you look back to the last pics of these three you might be able to notice the difference in the leaves. The roots are obviously growing well 




































Here is the church. She is recovering alright and is starting to push out some sticky buds. She is 25 days into flower
























Here is the one soil purple plant that I left in the 400 watt cab. She got a little bleached on her top from the light intensity so I moved her down further from the light. She is looking a little droopy because I just gave her a good watering before taking pics. I tried to correct the leaf curl by changing the water pH I was giving her. I will see how she reacts in the next few days. She is also 25 days into flower as well as the other two purple plants in the other cab, those pics will be later on. The last pic in this set is a full shot of the 400 watt cab 






[imghttps://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=564333&stc=1&d=1254254126][/img]













These next two pics are of the last two purple clones whose roots are now poking through the rockwool cubes. They are being fed thrive alive b-1 and 1/4 strength veg nutes












Alright these last few pics are of the 70 watt HPS + 42 watt 2700°K CFL cab. There is two purple plants in here, one in soil (in the back) and one in the DIY ebb and flow system(in the front). They are both getting much thicker especially the e+f purple. They are both 25 days into flower. The purple soil plant was also given a heavy watering with pHed water as I was trying to correct the leaf curl.


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice job. Outside of the leaf curl it looks like things are going very well.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 29, 2009)

Think I'm also going to build a bubbler for my future mother...
Should come in handy


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

great job man!!! i can tell a big dif in the way they look !!! keep up the good work +REP

i just posted sum new pics on my sourkush thread and my zona thread check em out when u get time links are in sig


----------



## lonleysmoka (Sep 30, 2009)

What is always relevant to me is how much work is put into grows. Always seems the more work that is put into them the better quality of the grow. Plants seem to be doing well. I see one of the plants leaves are curling down and in. What would you contribute that to??


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 30, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Nice job. Outside of the leaf curl it looks like things are going very well.


Thanks man I should be getting that under control in the next week or two



BlackRoses said:


> Think I'm also going to build a bubbler for my future mother...
> Should come in handy


yeah they work nice and are real easy and cheap to make



howak47 said:


> great job man!!! i can tell a big dif in the way they look !!! keep up the good work +REP
> 
> i just posted sum new pics on my sourkush thread and my zona thread check em out when u get time links are in sig


i'm going over there right after this post haha



lonleysmoka said:


> What is always relevant to me is how much work is put into grows. Always seems the more work that is put into them the better quality of the grow. Plants seem to be doing well. I see one of the plants leaves are curling down and in. What would you contribute that to??


i would contribute that to the pH being too low. I am slowly trying to bring it back up without hurting the plant anymore.


Here are some pics of the DWC today. I replaced the one clone that wasn't poking roots through the net cup with another clone that was better rooted. Already in less than 24 hours there are roots coming out of the cup. This thing is awesome lol. Here are the pics:


----------



## fishtacosarenom (Oct 2, 2009)

Excellent work, absolutely amazing =]. I was curious as to the dimensions of your carbon scrubber as your set up is pretty awesome. Looking forward to the rest of the grow


----------



## steelherman (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice work bro, I have never tried DWC nor do I know much about it, I just though that the net pot had to sit in the water at all times. I see yours seems to work off of humidity in the res, is that right? All off of condensation? Anyway I have a e&f sysytem but that 2 liter system you got kicks ass. Subscribed ....... Now a follower.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 2, 2009)

fishtacosarenom said:


> Excellent work, absolutely amazing =]. I was curious as to the dimensions of your carbon scrubber as your set up is pretty awesome. Looking forward to the rest of the grow


The scrubber has a diameter of 6 inches and is about 15 inches long. Thanks for the comments dude, I hope you enjoy the ride 



steelherman said:


> Very nice work bro, I have never tried DWC nor do I know much about it, I just though that the net pot had to sit in the water at all times. I see yours seems to work off of humidity in the res, is that right? All off of condensation? Anyway I have a e&f sysytem but that 2 liter system you got kicks ass. Subscribed ....... Now a follower.


I like to start off my clones in DWC by just having the net cups a few inches off the water. This makes the roots reach for the humidity and send out nice roots. The roots are now in the water and sucking up the nutes. The one with the shorter roots is just taking a little longer to get to the water. Here's some pics:


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking good Tom keep it up .... a month late but here now i will be watching ...... oh yea the outside plants look sick !!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

time for them to GROW grow GROW  

I love following your threads!


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Looking good Tom keep it up .... a month late but here now i will be watching ...... oh yea the outside plants look sick !!


no worries dude. I actually had to chop off some of the outside plants buds dude to rot. Not much, just a few of the bigger buds. They are all starting to purple up from the cold/ purple maxx. I am gonna try and get some new pics up of them in a couple days



theloadeddragon said:


> time for them to GROW grow GROW
> 
> I love following your threads!


Thanks a lot man 
I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying the show


----------



## steelherman (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the quick lesson, I will follow your steps with my clones. Quick question,,, whats the latest time into flowering you can take clones? I ask because I'm 31 days into my 12/12 and I wanted to clean up my ladies on the underside the help promote more growth toward the main colas and I thought it would be a waste if I just threw away the cutting.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 2, 2009)

steelherman said:


> Thanks for the quick lesson, I will follow your steps with my clones. Quick question,,, whats the latest time into flowering you can take clones? I ask because I'm 31 days into my 12/12 and I wanted to clean up my ladies on the underside the help promote more growth toward the main colas and I thought it would be a waste if I just threw away the cutting.


I have seen people clone pretty late into flowering, you might be able to get away with getting those to root. Just use rooting powder and you will good to go


----------



## steelherman (Oct 2, 2009)

Sweet I have everything I need then, its sure beats having to reorder seeds. Thanks! Keep up the good work.


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 2, 2009)

I've noticed two things about clones taken from plants already in flower.
1. They can take a LOT longer to root. I've had it take as long as 4 weeks so keep that humidity high.
2. They'll often have mutated leaves and multiple main branches early in growth. That one that took 4 weeks to root, had 6 main cola's on it with no topping or LST. It grew all twisted right at the beginning but really produced in the end.



steelherman said:


> Thanks for the quick lesson, I will follow your steps with my clones. Quick question,,, whats the latest time into flowering you can take clones? I ask because I'm 31 days into my 12/12 and I wanted to clean up my ladies on the underside the help promote more growth toward the main colas and I thought it would be a waste if I just threw away the cutting.


----------



## steelherman (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advise Techno , its worth the try..like I said , it beats re ordering seeds.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

I just cloned my pk thats 4 wks into flower.... Im expecting roots within ten days.... shrugs... hoping for roots in ten days.... shrugs again.... as long as the damn things take root  so I don't have to tear it up and reveg it inside after harvest (would take two to three months!)


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 2, 2009)

I took clones off of a plant two weeks into flower. They rooted about a day slower than ones taken during veg. Although they did look _much_ worse when they wilted. Much more so than the veg clones.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey Tom,

Somehow I must have un subscribed to your thread. Well, I'm back now. 
I see you made a DWC setup. Turning into a bubble head huh? lol 
Lookin good.

Hey just thought I would mention this, you know how the plants take off once the roots hit the water?
Well this happen to me and I wanted all the plants the same height so I tried cutting the roots on one that hit the water and slowed it down some so the others caught up. It worked pretty good for me.

So have you noticed any big difference in budding now that you are on the 400W?
You did dam good with a 250W. I am trying a floro flower this time around, if it don't work out I will get a 250W for that cab.​


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Somehow I must have un subscribed to your thread. Well, I'm back now.
> I see you made a DWC setup. Turning into a bubble head huh? lol
> ...


Thanks for stopping by buddy. I am growing in DWC for the time being but I will never be a bubble head. Lol this isn't middle school haha. I have noticed some faster growth with the 400 watter that is for sure. Recently I have been having some major temp probs due to me being an idiot and removing the window a/c that fed the plants cool air. I have the 250 watt HPS bulb in the cool tube for the next few days until things cool down. I was considering cutting the roots actually recently because the other two are lagging behind the clone that is in the middle directly under the light, I may have to give it a try after all


----------



## damnbigbudz (Oct 3, 2009)

Great grow man! you loving that cool tube? i have a 1000watt HPS in a cool tube and it is AMAZING. how do you like that 3 liter set-up? can you use that all the way through flowering? do you think I could have a couple more pics to see exactly how you put it together? Best of luck with the rest of your grow.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

damnbigbudz said:


> Great grow man! you loving that cool tube? i have a 1000watt HPS in a cool tube and it is AMAZING. how do you like that 3 liter set-up? can you use that all the way through flowering? do you think I could have a couple more pics to see exactly how you put it together? Best of luck with the rest of your grow.


Yeah man I am liking that cooltube, although it's light spread isn't the greatest. The lights are out in the flowering room so I can't get any pics until tomorrow. This is the guide that I used though: http://herbsandhydroponics.blogspot.com/2009/09/worlds-simplest-ebb-flow.html

I am going to use it all the way through flowering for the one plant that I have in it. I just may have to lengthen the floods per day as she gets bigger and further into flower


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello everyone 

I just snapped some shots of the plants, not too many just enough to fill you in on their progress.

These first set of pics are of the DWC plants. They are 8 days into flower and starting to show some growth. The roots look a little dark because of the sugar daddy and awesome blossoms I am using. They are both dark brown colored nutes. Here are the pics: 


























Here's a pic of the one soil purple plant that is still in the flower box. She is 31 days into flower






Church also 31 days into flower. Leaves look horrible but the bud growth is still kicking. I cannot wait to go to full hydro hahah, I find it much easier to stay in control






Here is the purple plant in the diy ebb and flow. She is 31 days into flower as well. She has been growing under only the 70 watt HPS along with the other purple plant in soil

[[url]https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=572082&stc=1&d=1254798187/img][/url]

[img]https://www.rollitup.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=572083&stc=1&d=1254798187













Here is the other soil purple plant that is under the 70 watt HPS. 31 days into flowering and as you can tell from the top bud has grown in height a little too quickly lol













Let me know what you think. Questions comments or concerns are always welcomed. Have a good one ​


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 5, 2009)

You are not going to prop that top up?
That would freak me out. lol


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 5, 2009)

So Tom, you're using both DWC and ebb and flow. You showing a preference?


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 6, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> You are not going to prop that top up?
> That would freak me out. lol


Lol I think I am just going to leave her and let her do her own thing



TechnoMage said:


> So Tom, you're using both DWC and ebb and flow. You showing a preference?


I like both a lot more than soil that is for sure. I like the ebb and flow more though because it seems a lot easier to deal with. I want to make an ebb and flow for my 400 watt flower box with this tray: http://www.pchydro.com/grow-systems-trays-c-14_15/turbo-garden-tray-p-3598







I have a condensate pump that can raise water 15 feet. Do you think that could work to raise the water to the tray? It would obviously be a lot less than 15 feet above the rez haha. So does anyone have any info on using condensate pumps?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

ebb & flow is fun, ......


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 6, 2009)

My big problem is that I'm so space constrained, including vertical. I'm not sure how I'd fit an Ebb & Flow in. I have thought about doing DWC or Bubbleponics because I think I could squeeze that in.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well a tray can just sit on top of the rez so that it will only be a few inches taller than the rez
Also, with ebb and flow you can have very small pots, you would just have to feed more times a day.
Really you could probably make an ebb and flow setup that would only be a few inches tall than a DWC
Ebb and flow is a lot easier with the rez being separate from where the plants are,
I need to figure out something I can hold the top lid to my DWC up off the ground so that the long roots don't get messed up


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 7, 2009)

I get a second tub and set it on that while I mess with the water.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 7, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> I get a second tub and set it on that while I mess with the water.


Yeah that probably would have been a smart idea to grab one when they were on sale at the store  LOL

Here are some pics of the three outdoor ladies at 8 weeks and 2 days flowering. They are getting closer but not quite there yet. I looked at the trichs and there are only a few amber so another week or so. Here are the pics:


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

Excellent!  Doing a great job with them!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 7, 2009)

hell yea those plants are looking great man keep it up


----------



## hazed4days (Oct 9, 2009)

Plants Are looking Great tom. 
what strain is your outdoor? are you on the East or West Coast?

I like the DWC


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 9, 2009)

Tom those look good out there. I love the color they have on the tops there. It looks like it was a successful grow great job my guy.


----------



## Gr8Gr33nz (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking good.. 

I got a similar bubbleponic set up l i think i need to get a heat matt because my roots aren`t growing very quickly form my clones although i was forced to pull clones 2weeks into flowering so root growth is probably gonna be everlasting to get a burst of growth.. got no clue on the temp.

bought to buy some sprayers and transform it in to an aero/drip system.

got my ph at 5.5 guess i better bump that up a notch to.

I got church going also in the dirt along with 6 other greenhouse strains. it smells good as hell 

any idea if it is a decent yield strain?

I did the same diy filter also yours looks way nicer btw...


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice even crop for outdoors.
Looks like great bud.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 10, 2009)

Damn Tom, your outdoor plants are incredibly beautiful.. 
Again very nice job on the training.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Tom if you get a chance and have an extra take a look at my new update. You are an experienced man help a fellow grower out 


Happy growings


----------



## Squarebagel (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking good dude! i hope my stuff turns out as nice


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice grow you got going here Tom! Cant wait to see more pictures as they develop


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

is that "how to put on ignore list" link in here, or one of your other threads? I would like to post it somewheres.....


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 16, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/242398-ignore-function-use.html

There you go man


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks..... I actually read every page of both journals until I found it...... then copy and paste into Riz's thread


----------



## terrorizer805 (Oct 16, 2009)

DAMN!! Tom you get down at growing, this is why I listen to all your advice. Beautiful looking plants bro keep up the good work.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> thanks..... I actually read every page of both journals until I found it...... then copy and paste into Riz's thread


ow I know wher you found this!


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 17, 2009)

Gotta love that purple in those outdoors plants


----------



## mdave (Oct 18, 2009)

yo dude nice grow.. i was wondering how loud that active air was... i was planing on setting up a tent in the room i grow so i was wondering if that would be too loud


----------



## DoeEyed (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful plants!


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 19, 2009)

I love purple


----------



## sparki (Oct 20, 2009)

i see your well into your second grow..thank goodness for cooler weather huh...but ya i was catching up on your thread and noticed some issues that were very similar to my past grow. anyways im finishing up my last week of veg on my second generation. seems like you got the leaf loss issues worked out by correcting ph?...anyways my question is what are your electric bills hovering around...i have a similar setup right now 400w with that same fan and my bills have been around 450-650. i know itll raise the bill but this seems a little high to me. i should be starting my thread soon


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 20, 2009)

sparki said:


> i see your well into your second grow..thank goodness for cooler weather huh...but ya i was catching up on your thread and noticed some issues that were very similar to my past grow. anyways im finishing up my last week of veg on my second generation. seems like you got the leaf loss issues worked out by correcting ph?...anyways my question is what are your electric bills hovering around...i have a similar setup right now 400w with that same fan and my bills have been around 450-650. i know itll raise the bill but this seems a little high to me. i should be starting my thread soon


Your electricity prices must be through the roof! Running a 400w system with fan and everything runs me about 40-50$ more on the energy bill tops.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 20, 2009)

sparki said:


> i see your well into your second grow..thank goodness for cooler weather huh...but ya i was catching up on your thread and noticed some issues that were very similar to my past grow. anyways im finishing up my last week of veg on my second generation. seems like you got the leaf loss issues worked out by correcting ph?...anyways my question is what are your electric bills hovering around...i have a similar setup right now 400w with that same fan and my bills have been around 450-650. i know itll raise the bill but this seems a little high to me. i should be starting my thread soon


That is a freakin huge bill! I dont see that coming from your set-up


----------



## sparki (Oct 20, 2009)

chronichaze said:


> Your electricity prices must be through the roof! Running a 400w system with fan and everything runs me about 40-50$ more on the energy bill tops.





lonleysmoka said:


> That is a freakin huge bill! I dont see that coming from your set-up


cool sounds consistent so far.... forgot to mention using a 8000 btu ac unit .


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 20, 2009)

Tom, 

Great job, I will be watching this one for sure

How long have you been using the HC Bushmaster stuff for flowering?

So you have grape, HC purple max, HC county gravity, when are you using these guys and how often?

I am just using some super thrive, Tiger Bloom, Fox Farm Big Bloom & some Black Stripe Molasses

I have been out of the game for a few years and just looking for different advise on what is working for folks

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/239311-growing-whirlpool-fridge.html

Thanks

T


----------



## Tokugawa (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Tom, I just got done reading your 250w journal and I must say that purple beast you had was a thing of absolute beauty. I am a bit biased when it comes to pot, I see beauty in it because of the properties it has, but that plant would rival even the most beautiful of orchids or roses.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Hey Tom, I just got done reading your 250w journal and I must say that purple beast you had was a thing of absolute beauty. I am a bit biased when it comes to pot, I see beauty in it because of the properties it has, but that plant would rival even the most beautiful of orchids or roses.


Well said


----------



## eyesmoke (Oct 22, 2009)

did you grow them from veg under the hps? or an mh bulb?


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey there Tom I was wondering how the purple maxx and sweet grape are treating the girls. Do you like those products?


----------



## bluntofkush (Oct 27, 2009)

Your setup is really nice I will for sure be watching this thread!


----------



## sparki (Oct 28, 2009)

brotha...did you ditch your thread?


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry guys I lent out the camera to someone so I can't take any pics for a few days
I will have a huge update once the camera is back in my possession
Sorry about that guys, thank you all for sticking around patiently


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 28, 2009)

No worries man i have been seeing you around in other threads so i figured you were helping out others, always nice to see, cant wait for the update i will be looking forward to it.


----------



## sparki (Oct 28, 2009)

haha fosho thats great ..figured something had to be outta place


----------



## sparki (Oct 29, 2009)

Whattap tom...how effective is your carbon filter? or is it still too early to tell?...Ona gel failed or me and i need to carbon scrub the air...the thing is this is gonna be my last grow until i get everthing in my life set and get a house....i wanna grow outdoors like you man. with that said i dont wanna spend too much so diy would be the next best option....do you have a cost sheet and plans for your diy carbon filter?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2009)

sparki said:


> do you have a cost sheet and plans for your diy carbon filter?


Tom's thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/245827-diy-carbon-filter-tutorial.html

hope you don't mind the assist tom.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 7, 2009)

I should have some new pics by Monday or so


----------



## Mammath (Nov 7, 2009)

Look forward to that Tom


----------



## ReAVeR (Nov 9, 2009)

little late, but subscribed and +rep. great job man, come stop by in my journal


----------



## sparki (Nov 10, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Tom's thread:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/245827-diy-carbon-filter-tutorial.html
> 
> hope you don't mind the assist tom.


 

Thank you thank you


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are some purple clones that were cut 4 days ago. The 5 are being fed Thrive Alive B-1 at 2 1/2 teaspoons per gallon.
















This is a 3 liter ebb and flow that is now housing three purple clones. They just went into flowering today. They are being fed 1 ml. of hydroplex, 3ml. of Flora micro, and 6ml. of Flora bloom per 3/4 gallon. 552 ppm 5.8 pH
















This is the newly started Great White Shark seedling from Greenhouse Seeds. It sprouted yesterday. It is in a 1 1/2 gallon DWC container and is being fed 1/2 strength BC Boost and BC Grow at 317 ppm and 5.8 pH






This is the less purple phenotype of the purple seeds I have. Still has some color but not nearly as much as the other one. It has been in flower for 9 weeks and 4 days. It is 17-18" tall and is being flushed. Oddly enough this plant is a lot thicker even though it was flowered under 70 watts of HPS for about 7 weeks.
















This is the more purple phenotype of the purple seeds. Either that or the purple maxx that I fed her helped the leaves turn more purple. She has also been flowering for 9 weeks and 4 days. She is a little taller at 21-22" tall. She too is being flushed
















Here is a picture of both plants to see the differences. By the way these are the last two soil plants in my garden. I have totally converted to hydro which I am happy about 






Here are the horribly burned DWC plants. There are getting a little chunky but it is hard to tell under the HPS. If the container wasn't so big I would take them out but it is kind of a pain in the ass. I will get some better pics of them in a few days. They have been flowering for 6 weeks and 2 days. I have been trying to follow the Lucas formula with Flora micro and Flora bloom but I am struggling as the pics will show you. The ppm's are at 900 going to be lowered soon











This is my new setup with the 70 watt HPS, I have gone vertical  I am using 4 two liter bottles filled with hydroton, ebb and flow style using an air pump. They all have two purple clones in each except one, another clone from the pics above will be added to the bottle with only one clone. They are being fed 4 ml. Flora micro, 8ml. of Flora bloom, and 4ml. of cal-mag +. 654 ppm and 5.8 pH


























Here are pics of how I am cooling the 70 watt HPS. The bulb is housed in the clear glass tube and there is a cpu fan blowing air over the bulb and out of the cab. Temps are staying a little too high for me so I will be upgrading the exhaust cpu fan under the bulb.











Sorry about the long wait guys. I hope you all enjoy the pics  Have a good one everyone!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update Tom.
All looks good, well other than the burnt ones but that's growing hey?
Those girls in the soil that are almost ready look nice and tasty.
Looking forward the Great White Shark too. 
I've been hanging to grow one of them just haven't got around to it yet.
I reckon it's a top strain and will make a great addition to your family.
Loving the 70w vert', a better form of extraction will improve temps for sure.
All the best.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Thanks for the update Tom.
> All looks good, well other than the burnt ones but that's growing hey?
> Those girls in the soil that are almost ready look nice and tasty.
> Looking forward the Great White Shark too.
> ...


Yeah those burnt ones look pretty bad but underneath those burnt crispy leaves is some nice buddage with crystal covered calyxes. I have have this Great White Shark seed for some time and have been really looking forward to getting her going. I think that I will be doing a small ebb and flow SOG in 5.5 inch pots. Should be pretty nice. And on the 70 watt HPS, I am really liking it this way. The only thing is that I have the computer fan wired up to an old cell phone charger so the fan isn't running at full speed. I am going to be buying a bigger computer fan and 12v adapter so that the fans can run at full speed. The two clones surrounding the bulb have been in there for a week today and have been under 12/12 lighting. I just took some pics of some of my harvests. Check it out:

Here are some pics of the harvest I got off of my last Church plant that was grown in soil. I took really bad care of that plant and didn't get the best harvest. 






















This is the harvest (with the exception of a couple buds that I tried out after it dried out) that I got off of the purple plant that was grown in a DIY 3 liter ebb and flow system. It was flowered under 70 watts of HPS throughout its entire flowering period





















Here is a bud from the one of the outdoor plants. The bud from them turned out real nice, my first outdoor harvest was excellent!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like you got a hold of a camera, Cool update.
Those are some tasty lookin nug shots too.

I guess you harvested the girls outside, did I miss that?
Anyway you mentioned you were going to upgrade the fan in the vert. 
You may want to check out those twister fans, did I get you a link already?


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 11, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Looks like you got a hold of a camera, Cool update.
> Those are some tasty lookin nug shots too.
> 
> I guess you harvested the girls outside, did I miss that?
> ...


Well I was thinking of getting this fan: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102823






And using this adapter to power it: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3807944






I haven't made up my mind yet though so if you could post a link that would be awesome bro


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2009)

Tom... I'm sorry I didn't stop by sooner. I hope you haven't bought the power supply yet. All you need is any cord that plugs in... cut it, then attach each wire to the two on the fan. Go to walmart or target... find a good deal of small extension cords, you should be able to get one for $3 or 4 bucks. Or you can just cut the cord off an old lamp you don't like... always fun to redecorate that way.

The fan looks pretty good. I got some 100cfm fans from a local electronics store for $15 each. I also ordered some for about $20 each delivered... so about on par with that fan.

EDIT: Cruzer below is talking about milli amps. I am probably not getting the most out of my fans becuase I don't know anything about that. I'm just cheap. So I might listen to cruzer if you want your fan to work at it's best.


----------



## sparki (Nov 13, 2009)

Whattap tom, wondering if you had issues with bugs before, particularly thripes?


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 13, 2009)

You know they rate those fans by cfm and i didnt see what that radio shack fan pushed.
I seen jigs post where he found 100 cfm fans. I havent found 100cfm. 

After doing some research online I found and bought three of these twister fans. From what I found they run fine in higher temps, move the most air at 70cfm at 18 dba so they are pretty quiet too. The blade removes for easy cleaning.

I got these about a year ago so there may be others on the market that are better now. But I can say, these work pretty dam good.

As far as a power supply I bought one of those from Radio shack too. I have heard of people just taking an old cell phone charger, cutting off the wires and using that too.

As long as its a 12v converter it should work. I think the deal is MA (milli amps) If you got that matched up with the fan you will get the most out of it. 

Anyways, hope that helps, heres a link to one.
Twister fan


----------



## IndianRyder (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Tom
I can supply you with a 4,5 inch fan with 112cfm,115 volt, .23 amps with the cord. ready to rock and roll for the magic price of 25.00 you pay shipping
Or a 6 inch with 235 cfm , 115 volt,.25 amps, cord, for 45.00 also 8 or 10 inch too. nice and clean no bulky ac adaptor and black tape


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 17, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> You know they rate those fans by cfm and i didnt see what that radio shack fan pushed.
> I seen jigs post where he found 100 cfm fans. I havent found 100cfm.
> 
> After doing some research online I found and bought three of these twister fans. From what I found they run fine in higher temps, move the most air at 70cfm at 18 dba so they are pretty quiet too. The blade removes for easy cleaning.
> ...


Thanks dude I think I will be going with few of those fans

Check out the new bong guys!
It is a Weed Star Mad Professor w/ a weed star ash catcher. The bong and ash catcher are both 18.8 slit hole diffusers. The bong has a removable 18.8 perc also. Check the pics:


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice,  rips all day enjoy man!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 17, 2009)

WTF

Man, I guess I been smokin doobs for too long. What the fuck is that?

Ok, I get the bong part, but then the second pipe that fits into it, that thing is suspose to catch the ash? is that it? then the smoke goes through the water in the bong and then you get your hit.

Trippy man. I like bongs but I dont like dealing with that stinky water.
Hows the water look after you use it a bit? I wonder if without ash and crap the THC could be extracted form the water...


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice,  rips all day enjoy man!!!


I sure have been enjoying her, so smooth!



cruzer101 said:


> WTF
> 
> Man, I guess I been smokin doobs for too long. What the fuck is that?
> 
> ...


Yup that's the ash catcher, a bowl fits into it and it will keep the nasty ash out of the bong.





That ash catcher is the only part that gets really nasty water in it, but that way it keeps the bong and percolator nice and clean/fresh. I don't think it takes much THC away from the bud, THC isn't water soluble so I might lose a little bit but def not much
Thanks for stopping by guys


----------



## Mammath (Nov 18, 2009)

haha... dont drop that fucker Tom 
Nice


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 18, 2009)

DAMN. NICE. BONG.

If you don't mind my asking, how much did a pretty thing like that set you back?

We've got 1 real glass shop in my town these days and I feel like they charge WAY too much.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mammath said:


> haha... dont drop that fucker Tom
> Nice


There hasn't been any problems so far lol thanks for the comments 



Jerry Garcia said:


> DAMN. NICE. BONG.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, how much did a pretty thing like that set you back?
> 
> We've got 1 real glass shop in my town these days and I feel like they charge WAY too much.


Ash Catcher $31.32:





http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/WS_PreCooler__Illusion_Bubbles.cfm?iProductID=7629

Bong $62.78:





http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/WS_Series_5mm_Removable_Perc_Bong__Mad_Professor.cfm?iProductID=5810

Shipping was like 25 dollars, I think it was well worth it


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 20, 2009)

Good grow Tom. Nice bong too. Lots of good stuff in here besides a couple of ball busters who didnt know what they were talking about. Keep up the good work man. Really digging the bong. Never had a perk before.


----------



## greenearth5 (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy cow that bong is tight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, you converted me. 
My friends have been trying to do it for years but I always prefered to roll.

After seeing your new bong I went to my local headshop and picked one up with an ash catcher, its all one piece but works good. 
Oh and a Ice pincher, good idea. The diffuser at the end of the intake is new to me too. 

Heres a pic.







It rocks! Only takes a small amount for a hit.

Thanks man.


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 24, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> There hasn't been any problems so far lol thanks for the comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o m g nice


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well here is my great white shark plant from greenhouse seeds and Royal Kush by G13 Labs. They will both be mother plants and will supply lots of cuttings for me 
The great white shark clones will be put into a 24 site aeroponic system and the royal kush i am not sure yet. The seedling is the royal kush and the rest are the GWS. Enjoy!


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking good. Love how healthy the roots are.


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

I got a nice additional ash-catcher and pre-cooler to my bong too.. it rips like a hundred times smoother and I love the thing.


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Great White Shark*- 2 weeks 6 days old​pH- 5.9
ppm- 573
























​
*Royal Kush*- 4 days old​pH- 5.8
ppm- 420


















​


----------



## howak47 (Nov 27, 2009)

hell yea dat great white shark is lookin damn good man hope mine looks as good as that one doeskeep it up!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I harvested the 3 DWC plants today. The leaves were burnt to a crisp but let me tell you they had a lot of bud underneath. I weighed the smallest cola of the three and it weighed out to 28.5 grams wet so hopefully it will dry out to around 10 grams I'm hoping. Check out the pics!


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Tom,

Nice lookin nug ya got there.
Ya know, My first four hydro grows, the leaves were burnt every time.
Then Earl suggested I try calmag. I add it every third or fourth res change and the plants love it. No more burnt leaf. 

Have you tried it?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 28, 2009)

Cal Mag is essential when growing Hydro or aero...... I am even incorporating it into my soil grows late in flower...... especially late in flower..... it allows me to slightly increase the nute doses without hurting the plant, and it sucks the nutes Right up


----------



## tom__420 (Nov 28, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Nice lookin nug ya got there.
> Ya know, My first four hydro grows, the leaves were burnt every time.
> ...





theloadeddragon said:


> Cal Mag is essential when growing Hydro or aero...... I am even incorporating it into my soil grows late in flower...... especially late in flower..... it allows me to slightly increase the nute doses without hurting the plant, and it sucks the nutes Right up


Yup I use both botanicare's cal mag and technaflora's magical on different plants. I think the pH got way outta wack for a few days and I kind of didn't do anything about it. I am not too worried about it though, now that I have been keeping a closer eye on the pH I haven't been burning anymore leaves. I should have some more pics up of the great white shark and royal kush later on tonight


----------



## Mammath (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovin them colas Tom. Nice harvest mate  Well done.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Nov 30, 2009)

mmmm this is pretty... cool bong... cool harvest... cool dwc... have i missed much?


Shack


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 30, 2009)

wow man, thats fuckin nice


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice colas Tom

Enjoyed the thread.

Thanks for the rep on my cabinet...back at ya...


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 8, 2009)

wow. now i see you for what you really are.....a wanna be..

no wonder you dont think 4 oz can come off a plant . your sad ass plant brought what? half a z? pick up a book dick head. learn to grow.....everyones first IS not gonna be up to par, but this aint your first. bitch boy....hahahahahahaha
you wish you were me...


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 8, 2009)

im out of this site for good, fags like you ruined it....go fuck yourself.....i love last word bitch....by the way i didnt read any of the hater mail u sent me....GO FUCK YOURSELF and your 1 oz plant.....hahahahahahahahahahahayhahh fuck ya mutha boy. wish i knew you so i could break your face....fuckin two bit hick wanna be


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Everyone who has ever posted in my journal please take a look at this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/280439-no-hydro-shop.html
That fool jordisgarden claimed he got 16.24 pounds from less than 2000 watts of light. That is over 3.64 grams per watt. Please guys feel free to bash him and calll him an idiot for lying. This same dude also private messaged me insulting my mother for some reason. He is obviously a troll and a wanna be grower. 

BUMP!!! Everyone needs to see this fake wannabe grower. Here is the link again: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/280439-no-hydro-shop.html


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 8, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> im out of this site for good, fags like you ruined it....go fuck yourself.....i love last word bitch....by the way i didnt read any of the hater mail u sent me....GO FUCK YOURSELF and your 1 oz plant.....hahahahahahahahahahahayhahh fuck ya mutha boy. wish i knew you so i could break your face....fuckin two bit hick wanna be


you'll never get the last word if you leave.
also, you're so polite, please stay, and discuss details of your grow.
what training techniques you used, nutrient recipes, and what alien voodoo magic you used.


Shack


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> why are people mean to tom? I haven't seen him provoke anyone anywhere...... so wierd....


 well he does provoke ppl. Whether you see it or not. He comes off as if he is always right and he wont listen to any other opinions. hence the reason he will be ignored. right about. now


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> well he does provoke ppl. Whether you see it or not. He comes off as if he is always right and he wont listen to any other opinions. hence the reason he will be ignored. right about. now


Hey how about you find one post of mine where I said incorrect or bad info. Similar to what you said to that dude who had "sap on his plants". Please find one for me dude for real
You will be sobered up long before you find even one there buddy


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 8, 2009)

this is TOM's thread... how can he troll on his own thread?! lol

"YOU SON OF A BITCH YOU STARTED THIS THREAD JUST TO TROLL AND PISS PEOPLE OFF!!!" wtf?! really?


Shack


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 9, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> im out of this site for good, fags like you ruined it....go fuck yourself.....i love last word bitch....by the way i didnt read any of the hater mail u sent me....GO FUCK YOURSELF and your 1 oz plant.....hahahahahahahahahahahayhahh fuck ya mutha boy. wish i knew you so i could break your face....fuckin two bit hick wanna be





really dude...i mean REALLY??? LOL


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> really dude...i mean REALLY??? LOL


I made a thread specifically for him to post pictures of his plants and stuff but he is not posting there and trolling all my old threads talking shit. Lol this kid can't be more than 15 years old. Who claims to get over 5 grams per watt and then insults somones the dudes mother who called you out on it. He is young and naive and I find it funny to see him act so immature


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I made a thread specifically for him to post pictures of his plants and stuff but he is not posting there and trolling all my old threads talking shit. Lol this kid can't be more than 15 years old. Who claims to get over 5 grams per watt and then insults somones the dudes mother who called you out on it. He is young and naive and I find it funny to see him act so immature


he started at 3.6 g/w now he's up to 5?!
THIS KID IS A FUCKIN' GURU!!
(i mean kid in the friendly sense, i have no opinions of his age)


Shack


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

He was at 3.64 grams per watt when I gave him an extra 600 watts light
With the actual light used and his pretend harvest he got over 5 grams per watt
Putting heath robinson's 2 grams per watt to shame!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 9, 2009)

on a different note... you like my new avatar?


Shack


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

hells yeah dude, dale gribble in the flesh haha


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> He was at 3.64 grams per watt when I gave him an extra 600 watts light
> With the actual light used and his pretend harvest he got over 5 grams per watt
> Putting heath robinson's 2 grams per watt to shame!




what a champ..lol


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 9, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> wow. now i see you for what you really are.....a wanna be..
> 
> no wonder you dont think 4 oz can come off a plant . your sad ass plant brought what? half a z? pick up a book dick head. learn to grow.....everyones first IS not gonna be up to par, but this aint your first. bitch boy....hahahahahahaha
> you wish you were me...


I beg to differ. I finished my first grow a couple of months ago and pulled 10oz from 5 plants under a 400w light. By no means was it perfect, but it still kicked out some truely amazing white widow. And have you ever seen Jackmayoffers first grow, 12lbs. This statement sould be most peoples first grows dont go very well.


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah it eliminates all odors, I can't smell a thing with my face up to the exhaust. Here is a 435 cfm inline fan for $80.00
> 
> http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-inch-435-cfm-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2045.html



Great deal there, I may grab one... Is it pretty quiet Tom?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am not using that fan but if I could go back I would have bought that one instead of my 306 CFM active air inline fan
I am not sure how loud it is as it doesn't state the db's but it is going to be pretty loud. There are some great threads here on sound proofing your inline fans, let me find a link for you

Here's two good ones:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/122532-quiet-neighbors-can-hear-you.html

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/143513-diy-noise-controll-canfan-squirrelfan.html

Hope that helps


----------



## snutter (Dec 10, 2009)

looking at the pics on the first page of this thread, your plants do not look like they started off very healthy at all.... The leaves were all kinds of colors, never a dark luscious green that denotes health... I'll be interested to see how the rest of this grow goes and if your plants get more healthy as time progresses. guess I'll continue reading the thread now.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is my royal kush that is 2 weeks 2 days since sprout. She is vegging under a 70 watt HPS. The plants looked crummy in the beginning because I was growing in soil and that shit was too hard. Hydro is much easier. Here is the RK at 16 days since sprout in a DWC container





































Thanks for your observations, everything is under control. Thanks for looking though, if you need any help ever let me know

Are these plants looking healthy and the dark green that you are looking for?


----------



## jmf31 (Dec 10, 2009)

I new to this site and not sure where to post this but what the hell. I just transfered my plant wich was healthy up until this point. When it came out of the old pot it ripped a decent amount of roots. is this going to kill the plant?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Here is my royal kush that is 2 weeks 2 days since sprout. She is vegging under a 70 watt HPS. The plants looked crummy in the beginning because I was growing in soil and that shit was too hard. Hydro is much easier. Here is the RK at 16 days since sprout in a DWC container
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it will not kill your plant bro


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 10, 2009)

didn't know you had a bubblegrow, lookin good man. i swear those are the biggest leaves i've ever seen from indoors... crazy!


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am all hydroponics now, no more soil
DWC for that royal kush will be flowered under that 70 watt HPS
DWC for the great white shark mother
22 site aeroponic system for flowering, the GWS mother is supplying me cuttings for that


----------



## jmf31 (Dec 10, 2009)

ok thanks dude, is their anything i can do to reduce stress caused by the transfer?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

There is no such thing as transplant shock or stress
Nothing more than a myth
Giving the roots more room to grow would not cause stress lol


----------



## howak47 (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Well I harvested the 3 DWC plants today. The leaves were burnt to a crisp but let me tell you they had a lot of bud underneath. I weighed the smallest cola of the three and it weighed out to 28.5 grams wet so hopefully it will dry out to around 10 grams I'm hoping. Check out the pics!


thats sum dank lookin bud maniam guessin u get around 13grams!!! i normaly end up with exactly half of what my wet weight is everytime or very close to it


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 10, 2009)

70W MH?! What does that look like?! I've never heard of MH of HPS under 150.
Get some pics of your lights/setup?


Shack


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Yup it is a 70 watt HPS housed in a 4 sided horizontal reflector from htgsupply
Here is a link to the reflector I am using: http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48163
Well not that one, but one very similar. Without the dimples on the reflector
I am heating up some pizza right now but after I eat that I will take some pics and post 'em here for ya
I like the results for only 70 watts that's for sure


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

Pizza was delicious, here are the pics:































It was an old security light, I just made the ballast remote and housed it in the nice shiny reflector from htgsupply and there ya go!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 10, 2009)

what are your dimensions? also what are your temps like? 
i like your fan you hung. i did something similar in my tent.
only... in my setup it raised temps, i guess its blowing the hot air all over as opposed to going straight up?
do you find that fan helps your setup?
nothing but questions and ears.. amirite?


Shack


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have the fan blowing air across the bulb and then a 12v cpu fan for exhaust
Since I added the fan blowing across the bulb the temps have dropped quite considerably
It is 1.4°F above the ambient temps right now, which is cold because it is 70.2 in the room the box is located in
The dimensions of the box are 20 inches wide, 17 inches deep and 40 inches tall


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I am not using that fan but if I could go back I would have bought that one instead of my 306 CFM active air inline fan
> I am not sure how loud it is as it doesn't state the db's but it is going to be pretty loud. There are some great threads here on sound proofing your inline fans, let me find a link for you
> 
> Here's two good ones:
> ...


Awesome thank you! +


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 10, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> didn't know you had a bubblegrow, lookin good man. i swear those are the biggest leaves i've ever seen from indoors... crazy!



how bout these leaves???super lemon haze... seriously the biggest plant ive had in my garden..lol


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 10, 2009)

BucketHead, in the first post I asked that you please refrain from posting pics unless you ask first
Can you please edit your post and remove those pics?
I don't know if you read the thread but this is my grow journal.....
I can see if you posted one picture of your big leaves but you posted pics things that do not pertain to the discussion
Please remove the pictures.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 10, 2009)

ok then...didnt see that


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 11, 2009)

hey tom does the 70watt HPS plug into any light socket? or does it need a bigger one


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 11, 2009)

It screws into a regular light socket. But you need the ballast to power the bulb, you can't just plug it in like a CFL
And I would suggest a ceramic socket, no plastic


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks man 
im thinkin HPS with a mix of cfls
+rep for the answer tho


----------



## weedyweedy (Dec 11, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> how bout these leaves???super lemon haze... seriously the biggest plant ive had in my garden..lol



Wow that is amazing! Can't wait to try super lemon haze. I have to get the smoke report on this.

+rep for good choice of strain 

EDIT-Did you get them as feminised from Green House?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 11, 2009)

weedyweedy said:


> Wow that is amazing! Can't wait to try super lemon haze. I have to get the smoke report on this.
> 
> +rep for good choice of strain
> 
> EDIT-Did you get them as feminised from Green House?


Are you really posting in my journal asking questions that relate nothing to my thread? Pm him dude, I am not growing super lemon haze so I shouldn't see that word anywhere in my journal.


----------



## weedyweedy (Dec 11, 2009)

ROTFL I was just messing with you Tom  I knew this was how you'd react. Sorry I had a laugh at your expense, it was too good to miss out on.

Anyway, I'm very impressed with your grow. I hope everything goes well.

Chill and good vibes 


PS
I did give buckethead a real +rep for that though. It was after all a good looking plant lol


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 11, 2009)

you might notice a few days to a week recovery where the plant looks like it is unhealthy and a couple of leaves might yellow, curl and fall off, but that is normal and relative to the ammount of damage the roots received. But after that, it should pick right back up and growth will take off expecting that the other conditions are right(soil, temp, ect.)


----------



## Mike42Zero (Dec 11, 2009)

Just read this journal from start to finish great fucking job mang.

Looks like once you ditched the soil all your problems went along with it. nothing but dark green lush plants now! as I said great job cant wait to see you fill that aero unit and spread some GWS love.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 16, 2009)

Royal Kush, 3 weeks 1 day since sprout
4 days under 12/12 lighting, she was a feminized seed but hasn't shot out pistils yet. Next couple of days  She is under the 70 watt HPS and now a 42 watt CFL on the side


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 16, 2009)

Dam very nice! That's huge for 3 weeks from sprout, got me thinking about DWC! Can't wait to see her finish..


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 16, 2009)

She's a beauty tom!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2009)

that royal kush is growin outrageous, 3 weeks...damn..makin me feel bad about myself as a horticulturist..lol j/k, also thats a nice root ball


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 17, 2009)

subscribed, i really enjoy your gorw and learning about the whole hydro set up, i stick with plain old soil but after seeing this, i mihgt give hydro like yours a try, and that one guy who was talkin bout your mama, idk how you handled it so well. well looking forward to following peace brother


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 17, 2009)

nice plant tom what size rez, and how strong of an airpump you got??????


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> Dam very nice! That's huge for 3 weeks from sprout, got me thinking about DWC! Can't wait to see her finish..


Try it out man, it is simple if you have a pH meter and ppm meter



Jerry Garcia said:


> She's a beauty tom!


Thanks jerry 



smalltownDill said:


> subscribed, i really enjoy your gorw and learning about the whole hydro set up, i stick with plain old soil but after seeing this, i mihgt give hydro like yours a try, and that one guy who was talkin bout your mama, idk how you handled it so well. well looking forward to following peace brother


The dude obviously had some suppressed anger towards his mom. Who would insult my mother over me calling your bullshit claims out? Lol he is a loser



chitownsmoking said:


> nice plant tom what size rez, and how strong of an airpump you got??????


It can hold 1.5 gallons when it full to the top but I only have it holding like .5-.75 gallons normally. The air pump is a cheap one from wal-mart, 20-60 gallon


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 18, 2009)

G13 Labs Royal Kush- 3 weeks 3 days old
Under 12/12 lighting for 5 days, no pistils yet


----------



## neoShogun911 (Dec 18, 2009)

they will come dont worry, but beautiful in the mean time... keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> G13 Labs Royal Kush- 3 weeks 3 days old
> Under 12/12 lighting for 5 days, no pistils yet


super healthy looking roots. loven it.


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 18, 2009)

them plant's and roots lookin mighty spiffy, and healthy might have to give dwc a try, i think i already said it, idk don't remember but lookin good man, keep the pics commin


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

everything is lookin fucin great man ...keep up the good work tried to +REP u but it want let me


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Try it out man, it is simple if you have a pH meter and ppm meter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn tom you got that strong of a pump in that little bit of water??? shit no wonder your plants growing soo fast.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 19, 2009)

It is a cheap ten dollar pump from wal-mart
That isn't the reason they are growing so fast, it is due to me properly feeding them


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> It is a cheap ten dollar pump from wal-mart
> That isn't the reason they are growing so fast, it is due to me properly feeding them


 
i donno tom....... dont mater what you paid for that pump the fact still remains you have a pump that can aerate a 60 gallon fish tank running threw not even a gallon of water, the more oxygen you supply to roots the faster they grow. thats just basic facts right there......


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes I know but I was getting the exact same growth rate with a ten gallon pump
I am over 1000 ppm in the first week of flowering
You would probably say that I would be burning my plants right?
I can tell you that I will be over 1500 ppm before week three of flowering


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yes I know but I was getting the exact same growth rate with a ten gallon pump
> I am over 1000 ppm in the first week of flowering
> You would probably say that I would be burning my plants right?
> I can tell you that I will be over 1500 ppm before week three of flowering


 
thats cool tom diffrent strains like diffrent amounts of nutes. 

you know what would be a cool experiment? grow the same strain in the same size rez, with same nutes and levels of nutes, with the only diffrence being in the air pumps. use one for a 5-10 gallon tank, and compare that with your 60 gallon one


----------



## doitinthewoods (Dec 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yes I know but I was getting the exact same growth rate with a ten gallon pump
> I am over 1000 ppm in the first week of flowering
> You would probably say that I would be burning my plants right?
> I can tell you that I will be over 1500 ppm before week three of flowering


I'm at 1500 at a month. It's doable. I'll probably top out at around 2.2 2.3 EC


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 19, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> I'm at 1500 at a month. It's doable. I'll probably top out at around 2.2 2.3 EC


 iam totally cofuse here buddys ... my plants are stunt for a week now due to what??? i use the same sys as Tom dobble blottle chamber where the roots grow on air then hang in water with air pump and all the same , first was the bottom leafs slowly yellowing then was the roots stop growing ... my ppm is at 300 to 400 and ph at 6.2 with a low growth ratio of less than an inch per week at 24/0 and a half of recomended doses of earth juice grow ... wtf iam doing wrong... i may have made a bad cross between strains ??? my temps are 78ish and 85ish at most...... i wasnt build for hydro... 

what should i do ... i get no problems in soil bessides the late flowering nute burn ...


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 19, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> iam totally cofuse here buddys ... my plants are stunt for a week now due to what??? i use the same sys as Tom dobble blottle chamber where the roots grow on air then hang in water with air pump and all the same , first was the bottom leafs slowly yellowing then was the roots stop growing ... my ppm is at 300 to 400 and ph at 6.2 with a low growth ratio of less than an inch per week at 24/0 and a half of recomended doses of earth juice grow ... wtf iam doing wrong... i may have made a bad cross between strains ??? my temps are 78ish and 85ish at most...... i wasnt build for hydro...
> 
> what should i do ... i get no problems in soil bessides the late flowering nute burn ...


Your pH is too high, keep it at 5.9


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Your pH is too high, keep it at 5.9


 
i was thinking that to... it is kinda high for hydro. though most strains do kinda like a bit of a swing of a ph level. 

lol i thought you were gonna say feed more to be honest with you lol


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Your pH is too high, keep it at 5.9


 i try to but since i up the N with in a day or too it goes up again... how oftem do you change the water?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 19, 2009)

greenlanter said:


> i try to but since i up the N with in a day or too it goes up again... how oftem do you change the water?


 
once a week or atleast change once every other week. some people do the latter cuzz they feel they are wasteing hella nutes by changing out rez every week


----------



## RusMik (Dec 19, 2009)

damn tom looks like you're ahead of me. i'll go ahead and subscribe. i'm finishing that 3 weeks of veg and you're already flowering, it's like looking into the future. anyway good job lookin tits!


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> once a week or atleast change once every other week. some people do the latter cuzz they feel they are wasteing hella nutes by changing out rez every week


personally, i have found it fine for every other week with chemical nutrients, but had all kinds of issues with trying that with organics. Organics should be changed roughly every week, chem can go for 2 no prob as long as your ppms arent droping like crazy. dont want your girls sitting in some 400ppm leftovers 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 19, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> once a week or atleast change once every other week. some people do the latter cuzz they feel they are wasteing hella nutes by changing out rez every week


yea when i was goin dro i changed water once a week till flower then changed it every 2 or 3 weeks and i keep my ph aroung 5.8 to 6.0 and was good


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 22, 2009)

that kush plant is growing hella good tom, mad props, Im in.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Tom

Lookin good bro. Those roots looks like my nut sack! lol

Bout time for an update man!!!


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice man I saw a minor PH problem at first but looks like you took care of it.. Nice healty roots


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 24, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Nice man I saw a minor PH problem at first but looks like you took care of it.. Nice healty roots


Are you talking about my soil plants in the beginning of the journal or this royal kush plant? I think she has looked great all throughout with zero pH problems. Do you mind showing me what pic you are talking about? Thanks man, not trying to be a dick or anything just curious as to where you were seeing a pH problem


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Dec 24, 2009)

I am not talking crap by no means, its a nice plant. But it was the the plant on the left in the very first pic on this thread im not sure what the strain was. But its all good...



tom__420 said:


> Are you talking about my soil plants in the beginning of the journal or this royal kush plant? I think she has looked great all throughout with zero pH problems. Do you mind showing me what pic you are talking about? Thanks man, not trying to be a dick or anything just curious as to where you were seeing a pH problem


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 28, 2009)

nice looking plants and happy new year in case i cant get back to you


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 3, 2010)

Aero system 8 days into 12/12
Looking pale due to cal/mag deficiency, I added some more cal-mag + to the rez after taking pics...
They are eating it up like crazy
I have a gallon of Botanicare's Pure Blend Pro and a gallon of Botanicare's Liquid Karma coming in the mail. They should be here on the 7th. I will be changing out the rez and adding in the PBP and LK along with Botanicare's cal-mag+ 
There's 14 plants squeezed in there, there is enough room for 10 more though if I trim some


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 4, 2010)

lookin good tom...i need to go DWC


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 6, 2010)

They just love that calmag dont they.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 7, 2010)

how does your Aero system work tom? if u dont mind showing

your RK plant is looking lovely


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 7, 2010)

nice compact and bushy  how far is your light from your girls ?


----------



## howak47 (Jan 8, 2010)

Lookin fucin great tom !!! Love the setup!!! Keep it up  i just posted sum new pics my powerkush and cheese just showed there 1st white hairs check it out when u get time oooo yea +rep


----------



## thetrollsmasher (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome, great thread


----------



## SirNastyFinger (Jan 10, 2010)

Solid grow tom! +rep


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Jan 10, 2010)

The fan leaves in that aero tub are out of control... Good stuff so far


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 14, 2010)

looks like im just in time .


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 15, 2010)

Day 19 flowering here, really starting to get big for having no veg time 
My nute mix is 30ml. Pure Blend Pro Bloom, 10ml. Liquid Karma, and 7ml. Cal-mag + per gallon
pH: 5.6
Nothing better than an organic aero grow


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 15, 2010)

looks great Tom. Keep it up.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 15, 2010)

tom. excuse my noob question but how exactly does an aero system differ from a hydro? my noob guess is no water in an aero?
i never learned what aeroponics is so far in my journey


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 15, 2010)

You never fail to impress me bro. They're looking really healthy tom.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 15, 2010)

Aeroponics just allows the roots to be exposed to more air than a regular DWC or ebb and flow
There is a water pump at the bottom of that tote attached to 1/2" tubing. There is a bunch of sprayers in the 1/2" tubing that spray out a fine mist when the pump is turned on
The water pump is connected to a recycle timer that makes the pump go on for 1 minute and stay off for 5 minutes. So when the pump turns on the misters spray a mist for a minute that is high in dissolved oxygen, than when the pump is turned off the roots stand freely in the air sucking up oxygen. This way the roots never dry out while getting the most o2 possible
The blue tubing is the 1/2" tubing and the yellow things are the 180° misters that will be changed out to 330° misters for the next grow
Here is a link explaining it a little better: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeroponics


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Tom_420 whats going on? just check'n you out and i see you have everything under control.The girls look very good, how tall were they when you vegged? seems like you got a good stretch out of them so far! 
you are useing a 400 watter right? i dont see any fans on your cooltube. keep up the good work..PPP


----------



## howak47 (Jan 16, 2010)

lookin great man!!! keep up the good work


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2010)

What are the dimensions of your grow area? How do you cool the 400? Have you used hps all the way threw or metal halide then hps? I am interested in hps but the heat is the big but!! Sorry to drive you crazy on other sites but i dont know how to start up new threads or i would have done it already, my aim is simple i just want to help people grow better bud, anyhow please reply when you can cheers stelthy


----------



## stelthy (Jan 17, 2010)

Your a dick!!! Why post all your pics on my page? They arent in relation to anything there not helpful, just cos you see my pics on some other peoples pages doesnt mean i am just bragging about my grow i was trying to help with theirs, you immature cunt! - stelthy!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 18, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Your a dick!!! Why post all your pics on my page? They arent in relation to anything there not helpful, just cos you see my pics on some other peoples pages doesnt mean i am just bragging about my grow i was trying to help with theirs, you immature cunt! - stelthy!


Chill out UK, you're obviously jacking grows, you aren't "trying to help with other
peoples grows" You added no insight, all you added was pics and descriptions, and
an advertisement to your albums where you "update daily" great.... Just stop, 
bump your threads if you're self concious

On with T420

Tom: I didnt veg my plants either and they ended up around 16-18 inches tall, This 
time I'm thinkin about veggin til they're about 10 inches in order to pick up some
extra weight.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Getting pretty big now, the top that looks a little weird is due to it growing into the glass on the light
I am going to have to replace the carbon in my c/f soon as they are starting to smell pretty strong now 
The roots look dark because of the organic nutes I am using
Right now my nutrient mix is this:




30ml. Botanicare Pure Blend Pro
10ml. Botanicare Liquid Karma
7ml. Botanicare CalMag+
pH- 5.7


Now that is per gallon not for my whole rez, I have about 6 gallons in there right now


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking good bro. Can we get something to compare the thickness of your stems? Maybe a Bic lighter


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 21, 2010)

Dang bro are u applyin for a masters grower's lic ? lol wow nice .u got it dialed in


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the comments GG 
If you look closely there are buds coming off of the stem of the fan leaves on a few plants. Here is a pic with the areas circled in red, I tried to get a better pic of it but it is tough in that jungle


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 21, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Looking good bro. Can we get something to compare the thickness of your stems? Maybe a Bic lighter


Sure can my friend! 
The first picture is of the biggest stem I could easily take a pic of, and the second is of the same stem as the first set of pics just w/ the bic for comparison


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Tom sorry I been missing out but wtf are you growing? lol That is awesome wild man and that stem is huge its a trunk!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 21, 2010)

Looking good bro. Your not gonna have any problem supporting Massive colas, thats for sure


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 21, 2010)

I am growing Great White Shark from greenhouse seed company, here is a link:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-great-white-shark-feminized/prod_1086.html


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 23, 2010)

sub'd...........


----------



## Anakkaya (Jan 23, 2010)

Plump and juicy aren't they? Now who can resist looking at that! 

Peace and love ya'll!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice think stalks budz.
Scribed


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 26, 2010)

Anakkaya said:


> Plump and juicy aren't they? Now who can resist looking at that!
> 
> Peace and love ya'll!


Looks a little early to me. Smoke is probably delicious though


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 26, 2010)

Back to my journal and my plants....
Here are pics today at day 31 of flower
They are looking alright, could use a lot more light though
Sorry about the pics guys, it is a bitch to get that whole tote out to get pics from the top
I will next set of pics I swear


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 26, 2010)

They're looking great Tom. From top to bottom, just healthy as hell. Keep it up. Cant wait to see this girl grow up into a sexy bitch. If you get a chance, swing by and check out my newly remodeled room.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 27, 2010)

jesus those look nice tom!!!

how many are in there again? forgetful stoner here


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 27, 2010)

great looking girls there tom nice clean setup as well + rep bro


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> They're looking great Tom. From top to bottom, just healthy as hell. Keep it up. Cant wait to see this girl grow up into a sexy bitch. If you get a chance, swing by and check out my newly remodeled room.


Heading over to your journal right now buddy 



HookedOnChronic said:


> jesus those look nice tom!!!
> 
> how many are in there again? forgetful stoner here


Lol I started with 14 but when I lollipopped a couple plants I couldn't help but add one of the branches into the system to see if it would root in flower. Sure enough it did hahah 
Here is a pic where you can see the 15th plant, it is the one with the long thin stem with only a couple roots coming off of it:









goofygolfer said:


> great looking girls there tom nice clean setup as well + rep bro


Thanks a lot man, it will be looking a lot better once I get a second 250w HPS in there and pick up some permaflect to line the walls a little better, here's a link to that: http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7689#\
The stuff is basically reinforced mylar so it is much stronger and can be wiped down in between grows


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful plants, love that color green..just wonderin, is that clone u put into flower gonna be flowering as its growing roots?, if so thats a good time saver..cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am not expecting more than a gram off her, she has insufficient light and is pretty tiny
It would be much better if you cut clones and rooted them before putting them in 12/12
That is what I did for the majority of the plants and you can see how much they grew

Day 1 of 12/12






Day 31 of 12/12






Not bad for 30 days I would say


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking good tom. I hsve yet to do a grow from beginning to end, but I do have a few outdoors under my belt.

I may have to use you as my professor for my 1st full indoor. Any objections to this idea? I consider you to be a perfect candidate to learn from.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2010)

No problem man I can help you with anything you want


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks man. I plan on starting late march, early april. I'm happy you said yes. Growing indoors is completely different from outdoors.


----------



## howak47 (Jan 28, 2010)

lookin great tom !!!keep up the good growin!!!


----------



## Anakkaya (Jan 29, 2010)

Anakkaya said:


> Plump and juicy aren't they? Now who can resist looking at that!
> 
> Peace and love ya'll!





chronichaze said:


> Looks a little early to me. Smoke is probably delicious though



Yeah, it was a bit too early, I kinda lost patience but it was a great smoke nonetheless!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 29, 2010)

Please stop posting in my thread Anakaya, this is my grow journal for documenting MY plants not yours
I don't care if you comment on my plants or whatever but posting pics is not welcomed in this thread


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL....hes got two post and they all are in your thread tom 
Nice looking grow ya got going this time. Its cold here so things have been interesting...


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 3, 2010)

that dude must have grew something for the first time and desperately wanted to show someone... 
"OOOOO A WEED FORUM!!! I BET I CAN POST THERE!!! RIGHT GUISE?!?!?!"
lol he disappeared now. 

how about some of YOUR pics i could go for some bud porn right about now . . .


Shack


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 3, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> that dude must have grew something for the first time and desperately wanted to show someone...
> "OOOOO A WEED FORUM!!! I BET I CAN POST THERE!!! RIGHT GUISE?!?!?!"
> lol he disappeared now.
> 
> ...


Is mother plant porn cool for now? A little weird sounding haha lets change that to white berry porn  Here are some pics of the plant that will be providing me with plenty of clones for my next aero run. She has been in veg for two weeks today but these pics were taken yesterday  She is under 84 watts of regular t-5 lighting










































I will work on some pics of the flowering plants, they are starting to get top heavy and leaning. Nothing to worry about just looks a little goofy. I'll get them pics up in a little bit just for you shack


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well here is the bud porn you were looking for shack and lilmafia  We are at day 39 of flowering and probably have about 4 weeks maybe more left. The stalk that I pictured belongs to the plant with the biggest top. I was having some trouble getting the buds to show through all the leaves, great white shark sure is a leafy bitch


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 3, 2010)

I just busted a nut.. the roots man,, look at those roots. I think I'm growing a fetishlol

Seriously though, the plants look as healthy as could be.


----------



## Hydrobudzz (Feb 3, 2010)

Man those look really good. I wish i could grab a pinch! I think you may have convinced me to throw an HID on the Biddy Early i have ordered. Nice looking plants!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Tom,

Just thought I would pop in and see how your girls are doing. That shark is rockin man.

This is one nasty lookin little root ball.








That anka dude messed up the formatting of your page by using over sized pictures. 
Looks like he's new and has a few things to learn.

Grow on bud.


----------



## howak47 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lookin great tom ....i just cut a few buds off my gws iam bout to post another video in a little while!!!! Keep up the good growin


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 8, 2010)

tom did you get your other 250 yet ?


----------



## hardroc (Feb 8, 2010)

looking nice there Tom


----------



## .moonchild (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool aero setup, pretty decent job so far for a first run with it.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 9, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> I just busted a nut.. the roots man,, look at those roots. I think I'm growing a fetishlol
> 
> Seriously though, the plants look as healthy as could be.


Thanks a lot bro, glad you enjoyed it 



Hydrobudzz said:


> Man those look really good. I wish i could grab a pinch! I think you may have convinced me to throw an HID on the Biddy Early i have ordered. Nice looking plants!


I would highly suggest getting an HPS man, they are the real deal for flowering



cruzer101 said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Just thought I would pop in and see how your girls are doing. That shark is rockin man.
> 
> ...


Good to have you over here man haha 
I am using a cheap wal-mart air pump for that little 6 quart rez the White Berry is in. I am very impressed with how fast the tub is filling in



howak47 said:


> Lookin great tom ....i just cut a few buds off my gws iam bout to post another video in a little while!!!! Keep up the good growin


I saw that dude, it was getting me excited for when my plants are done. How many days did yours go total? 



goofygolfer said:


> tom did you get your other 250 yet ?


Nah not yet but I want to get it soon... just need the money 



hardroc said:


> looking nice there Tom






.moonchild said:


> Cool aero setup, pretty decent job so far for a first run with it.


Thanks bro 

*White Berry, 20 days since sprouting *
































*
Great White Shark, 6 weeks 3 days flowering*


















































​


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

They look great Tom. Excelent work as usual. Though about trying Great White out, so, when it finishes I'll be real interested in the smoke report and final weight. When you flush, do you use any cleansers like clearex or final phase? I never have, but Im wondering if they're worth trying since they are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 9, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> They look great Tom. Excelent work as usual. Though about trying Great White out, so, when it finishes I'll be real interested in the smoke report and final weight. When you flush, do you use any cleansers like clearex or final phase? I never have, but Im wondering if they're worth trying since they are fairly inexpensive.


I was looking into them and thinking about trying Botanicare's Clearex. I just recently spent some money on the supplies to make an aero cloner (300+ GPH water pump, quart of clonex, 25 2" net cups and neoprene disks) still need to pick up some 1/2" pvc and a bucket w/ lid. If I can spend some more money before harvest I might pick up a bottle and try out the clearex but if not I will just do a simple tap water flush for a few days maybe with a little Botanicare Sweet


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> I was looking into them and thinking about trying Botanicare's Clearex. I just recently spent some money on the supplies to make an aero cloner (300+ GPH water pump, quart of clonex, 25 2" net cups and neoprene disks) still need to pick up some 1/2" pvc and a bucket w/ lid. If I can spend some more money before harvest I might pick up a bottle and try out the clearex but if not I will just do a simple tap water flush for a few days maybe with a little Botanicare Sweet


Yeah, I have always flushed with molasses water and then strait ro water for the last 72hrs. If you dont get around to it this run, I'll try it on one of my tubs come harvest, and post any difference between the two(clearex/ro)


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2010)

That White Berry is one stout lil bitch...Beautiful roots. Big ass leaves...They look great Tom!!!


----------



## hazyintentions (Feb 10, 2010)

I 'm loving the bud structure of these strain 

I'm gonna put it on my wish list right now


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 11, 2010)

SL2 said:


> That White Berry is one stout lil bitch...Beautiful roots. Big ass leaves...They look great Tom!!!



i'll second that .


----------



## howak47 (Feb 11, 2010)

everything looks great tom and u asked how long the sourkush went for....it was a total of 87 or 88 days its really fast !!! i just posted a new video check it out when u get a chance


----------



## Learninglots420 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jesus, you are going to have a hell of a yield!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 14, 2010)

Here they are today, 7 weeks 1 day into flower
Looks like they have 3 or more weeks left... 
I picked up 1/2" pvc tubing to replace the flimsy poly tubing for the white berry run. It should work much better 



















































​


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 15, 2010)

tom you are putting the frosting on the cake . looks good.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 15, 2010)

wat up tom, GREAT growin jeezus, u have rocked those strains! wat steroids r u using? lol. cant wait to get sum buds like that of my plants.


----------



## .moonchild (Feb 16, 2010)

What happened to those roots?


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am using dark organic nutrients, there is nothing wrong with them just some of the older roots are a little stained from the nutes


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks good Tom. Some of GH nutes turn my roots dark in my waterfarm but they kept a rockin!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah I am using Botanicare's Pure Blend Pro Bloom and Liquid Karma which are both very dark brown
I am not seeing any problems so I think they are fine


----------



## SL2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Right on man...they look good to me...


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is my 5 gallon aero cloner full of White Berry. At the moment there are 10 clones in there.
The 396GPH water pump is on a 1 min. on 5 min. off recycle timer
I am using 30ml of clonex per gallon with two gallons in the bucket
Two 23w 6500°K CFLs over the tops
I will be replacing the green sprayers that are in the pvc now with the red 360° EZ cloner sprayers that are in the mail

























Let me know what you all think


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 16, 2010)

cool cloner. i like it!! i wanna build one!!


Shack


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> cool cloner. i like it!! i wanna build one!!
> 
> 
> Shack


It was really easy to build, literally took about 10 minutes to setup. Here is a parts list for the sprayer manifold
Parts List:


1x 5' length of 1/2" pvc
4x 1/2" 90° pvc elbows
1x 1/2" pvc tee
2x 1/2" pvc end caps
1x 1/2" pvc female adapter (to screw into your water pump so that the pvc will fit on snug)
Sprayers, for a cloner I would suggest EZ cloner 360° misters


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 17, 2010)

nice cloner tom. Looks like it works great.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 17, 2010)

nice cloner i might have to be a copy - cat lol good work though


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

i was just looking through my journal, and i remembered all of the great advice you gave me bro. i was in a bad place back then, i had just gotten laid off, and i have a family and own a house. i now have my job back, and am about to finish my first bloom. finally here to check out ur legacy, and damn tom, you got it going on. late scribe, but here for the long haul now. one question, on ur first page, is the 6" inline directly exhausting out the box i mean, does the air flow go, filter-through light- through inline- and air out the box. i just bought 2 6" carbon filters today, and am excited as hell. all of luck to you bro!


----------



## dmoose (Feb 22, 2010)

I recently mod'ed my DIY 5 gal Bucket Aero Cloner and decreased the pump size and number of sprayers. I went down to a 190 gph pump (Harbor Freight) and only 2 - 360 deg sprayers. Immediately after doing this, the roots developed total fish bone roots which I believe is better for absorbtion. I believe you will have better results by doing the same. The stems are getting so saturated with water, that using fine sprayers/misters are defeating the purpose. I would also lower the tubing so they get misted, but not saturated. You will still get excellent results as is because of the cycle timer which gives them enough time to dry a bit between sprayings, but as long as you are gonna do Aero, might as well fine tune it for max results. Not flaming, just spreading the Love of Growing!


----------



## cruzer101 (Feb 22, 2010)

dmoose said:


> I recently mod'ed my DIY 5 gal Bucket Aero Cloner and decreased the pump size and number of sprayers. I went down to a 190 gph pump (Harbor Freight) and only 2 - 360 deg sprayers. Immediately after doing this, the roots developed total fish bone roots which I believe is better for absorbtion. I believe you will have better results by doing the same. The stems are getting so saturated with water, that using fine sprayers/misters are defeating the purpose. I would also lower the tubing so they get misted, but not saturated. You will still get excellent results as is because of the cycle timer which gives them enough time to dry a bit between sprayings, but as long as you are gonna do Aero, might as well fine tune it for max results. Not flaming, just spreading the Love of Growing!


Good Advise.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 22, 2010)

okay, I'm watching. Did I miss anything?


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 23, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> nice cloner i might have to be a copy - cat lol good work though


Thank you 



Drella said:


> i was just looking through my journal, and i remembered all of the great advice you gave me bro. i was in a bad place back then, i had just gotten laid off, and i have a family and own a house. i now have my job back, and am about to finish my first bloom. finally here to check out ur legacy, and damn tom, you got it going on. late scribe, but here for the long haul now. one question, on ur first page, is the 6" inline directly exhausting out the box i mean, does the air flow go, filter-through light- through inline- and air out the box. i just bought 2 6" carbon filters today, and am excited as hell. all of luck to you bro!


Glad to have you on board bro
And yes here is how my air movement is:

Carbon filter>>>>Light>>>>>Exhaust Fan>>>> 6 inch hole out of box

I took some pics so you can check it out below 



dmoose said:


> I recently mod'ed my DIY 5 gal Bucket Aero Cloner and decreased the pump size and number of sprayers. I went down to a 190 gph pump (Harbor Freight) and only 2 - 360 deg sprayers. Immediately after doing this, the roots developed total fish bone roots which I believe is better for absorbtion. I believe you will have better results by doing the same. The stems are getting so saturated with water, that using fine sprayers/misters are defeating the purpose. I would also lower the tubing so they get misted, but not saturated. You will still get excellent results as is because of the cycle timer which gives them enough time to dry a bit between sprayings, but as long as you are gonna do Aero, might as well fine tune it for max results. Not flaming, just spreading the Love of Growing!


Thanks a lot for the great advice bro 
I have been thinking that my pump may have been a little too large for the cloner
I will def be shortening the piece of pcv to lower the whole manifold
That should help to keep them in a better mist
Also, I switched out those green sprayers for the red EZ cloner sprayers



cruzer101 said:


> Good Advise.






shnkrmn said:


> okay, I'm watching. Did I miss anything?


Not too much, you got here just in time bro 
Here are some pics of the plants at day 59 flowering
Not sure why some of the pics came out so weird....
Here is the camera that I use: http://store.kodak.com/store/ekconsus/en_US/pd/V1273_Digital_Camera/productID.145100100







12.0 Megapixels, 3X Optical Zoom 

Any suggestions on the pictures? I could take some badass videos w/ it, it has HD video but I wouldn't want to have to use youtube.


----------



## Drella (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for the filter configuration help! ive been blowing air through my light this whole time, i should see a difference now right? question, is there a reason why you ran that tin angle up to your filter, rather than just 6"flexible duct? im only asking because i have a 6"phresh carbon filter, and a bunch of 6" flex duct. do i need to invest in that tin angle too?

ive never seen buds like that bro, im seriously scared! they look like mini venus flytraps! i like the side flouro lighting. how long are they in bloom? those main stalks are fricken huge!


----------



## ogmurder (Feb 24, 2010)

hey man can u send me some seeds or even clones of this gurl....?
good shit man keep it up..


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 24, 2010)

Drella said:


> thanks for the filter configuration help! ive been blowing air through my light this whole time, i should see a difference now right? question, is there a reason why you ran that tin angle up to your filter, rather than just 6"flexible duct? im only asking because i have a 6"phresh carbon filter, and a bunch of 6" flex duct. do i need to invest in that tin angle too?
> 
> ive never seen buds like that bro, im seriously scared! they look like mini venus flytraps! i like the side flouro lighting. how long are they in bloom? those main stalks are fricken huge!


The reason I use the 6" duct elbow is so that the flexible duct won't get sucked in on itself. If you look at this picture....




.... you can see to the left of the reflector the ducting is getting constricted because of the exhaust fans strength. I didn't want that to happen on the other side so I picked one up 

The last set of pics were taken at 8 weeks 3 days flowering 



ogmurder said:


> hey man can u send me some seeds or even clones of this gurl....?
> good shit man keep it up..


sorry man I can't do that


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 24, 2010)

dense buds tom?


----------



## Drella (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks tom, you really rock for giving me that advice! 8 weeks eh? they looks unique, and amazing! i just harvested for the first time in my oaksterdam journal. stop by if you can, either way keep up the great work!


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 25, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> cool cloner. i like it!! i wanna build one!!
> 
> 
> Shack



i ll second that. also what type on nute are you using . if you already posted and i didnt see i 'm sorry in advance


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 25, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> i ll second that. also what type on nute are you using . if you already posted and i didnt see i 'm sorry in advance


For the cloner I am using 40ml. per gallon of Clonex

For the flowering tote I am using Botanicare's Pure Blend Pro Bloom, Liquid Karma, and Cal-Mag+. 30ml. of PBP, 10ml. of Liquid Karma, and 7ml. of Cal-Mag+ per gallon


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 25, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> For the cloner I am using 40ml. per gallon of Clonex
> 
> For the flowering tote I am using Botanicare's Pure Blend Pro Bloom, Liquid Karma, and Cal-Mag+. 30ml. of PBP, 10ml. of Liquid Karma, and 7ml. of Cal-Mag+ per gallon


ok thanks . as all can see you are getting great results with that blend


----------



## Drella (Feb 26, 2010)

wow, i feel a lot better now i know you use botanicare pro line! so do i! some people think its too weak, but i never see any deficienties or burn!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like you got the more sativa pheno of the gret white I ve only had the indice heavy pheno yours has a much more sative leaf look. How come you used such small netpots? The little ones are good for clones but you should use at least the #" or bigger for the full grow. In a next grow with these type setups you ll get alot more bud if you clean alot of that undergrowth our right before going to flower it lets better air flow and more production to go to the tops which will increase in size and potency.Another thing to try is in that small an area and container stick to like 2 plants and your yield will go way up loooks like the root masses are pretty small on the great white plants but the White berry plant looks great just abit of what looks like ph issues on both grows as your getting the yellow and burnt ends with the brown serates..The clone buckets and clone machine I find a good 100-150 gph pump and abour 4 jest in a 3 gallon bucket and about 6 in a5 gallon works well. In some of my older posts I showed like 5 different clone and veg aero setup how to builds so those who want to build them just search my old posts from couple years ago for how to on those cloners. Keep on growing and if you have the time try some of the lollipopping, less plants and bigger net pots and I guarantee you ll get much better results in such a tight place..Good grows


----------



## Tagh (May 14, 2010)

Looking good, I got GWS on the way actually. I picked up the original from MrNice, Shark Shock now.
You should do a smoke report when dried/cured. 
Glad I got a fresh grow to compare to


----------



## cruzer101 (May 14, 2010)

Well, he should have it dried and cured by now, his last post was almost 3 months ago.


----------



## cutman (Jun 12, 2010)

hey bro you like what you see? come check it out.


----------



## SirPsycho (Jun 28, 2010)

i currently have a 400w hps that i bought from htg, and i was considering of buying the euro reflector. how will that compare to the cool tube you have right now? i want to buy a cool tube but i think i would have to do some wire configuration and i think it costs more too. you think it would be good if i get the euro reflector for my current 400w hps? i'm considering this due to a heat issue i have. would this work if i were to add an exhaust fan to the euro reflector. i have the same exhaust fan as you do (that green one). thanks in advance.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 28, 2010)

SirPsycho said:


> i currently have a 400w hps that i bought from htg, and i was considering of buying the euro reflector. how will that compare to the cool tube you have right now? i want to buy a cool tube but i think i would have to do some wire configuration and i think it costs more too. you think it would be good if i get the euro reflector for my current 400w hps? i'm considering this due to a heat issue i have. would this work if i were to add an exhaust fan to the euro reflector. i have the same exhaust fan as you do (that green one). thanks in advance.


 Any sealed reflector should stay cool if properly ventilated. I personally dont like cool tubes unless you are doing vertical. They have the lowest reflection rate of almost anf refector. If size is a concern, you can get a SuperSun II which is fairly small and reflects light with the best of them and if you shop around, you can find them for just over $100. I got mine for $110 and have great results with them. Here's a link for refrence.
http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-light-reflectors-4/super-sun-2-reflector-43.html


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 29, 2010)

SirPsycho said:


> i currently have a 400w hps that i bought from htg, and i was considering of buying the euro reflector. how will that compare to the cool tube you have right now? i want to buy a cool tube but i think i would have to do some wire configuration and i think it costs more too. you think it would be good if i get the euro reflector for my current 400w hps? i'm considering this due to a heat issue i have. would this work if i were to add an exhaust fan to the euro reflector. i have the same exhaust fan as you do (that green one). thanks in advance.


Whatever you do make sure it is a seald hood with a tempered lense n ull be straight.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 30, 2010)

Tom you out there.. ?


----------



## Learninglots420 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is some thread, although the word adventure is probably more accurate. Tom, the pictures you post truly make my mouth water. +rep well deserved!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 9, 2010)

ole toms no joke....always nice plants


----------



## lonleysmoka (Jul 10, 2010)

Tom those are looking real good


----------



## SirPsycho (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks a lot guys. you've been very helpful. i think i'm going to get the euro reflector http://htgsupply.com/viewimage.asp?ID=330
it's cheaper and smaller than the supersun. thanks for the heads up. happy smoking!



Integra21 said:


> Any sealed reflector should stay cool if properly ventilated. I personally dont like cool tubes unless you are doing vertical. They have the lowest reflection rate of almost anf refector. If size is a concern, you can get a SuperSun II which is fairly small and reflects light with the best of them and if you shop around, you can find them for just over $100. I got mine for $110 and have great results with them. Here's a link for refrence.
> http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-light-reflectors-4/super-sun-2-reflector-43.html





Bublonichronic said:


> Whatever you do make sure it is a seald hood with a tempered lense n ull be straight.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2010)

don't think Tom is on RIU anymore....


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 19, 2010)

nice plants bro!!! can i ask what your using nute wise ??? got some resin production!! i have a plant thats growing very similar and looks bit like your ! dnt no what strain but alot of carictaristics as yours !! peace!!


----------



## Immastoner (May 20, 2017)

worm5376 said:


> You never fail to impress me bro. They're looking really healthy tom


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 1, 2017)

SirPsycho said:


> i currently have a 400w hps that i bought from htg, and i was considering of buying the euro reflector. how will that compare to the cool tube you have right now? i want to buy a cool tube but i think i would have to do some wire configuration and i think it costs more too. you think it would be good if i get the euro reflector for my current 400w hps? i'm considering this due to a heat issue i have. would this work if i were to add an exhaust fan to the euro reflector. i have the same exhaust fan as you do (that green one). thanks in advance.


I have a Vivosun air cooled sealed light it came with a timer and both MH and HPS bulb with ducting for 150 $ on eBay... my temps are at 70 with 45-50% humidity running fans and inline fan 24 hrs.my grow tent is 3x3x6. I hope this helps I have an extra 400 watt air cooled tube that I don't use it also has a ballast with it I got ballast and hood for 100$ on LAGardens... Made in China ... It has a 6" tube so it will stay cool


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jul 1, 2017)

Your plants are really nice also bud... I meant to put that on last post but was really high and forgot


----------



## Immastoner (Jul 3, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> View attachment 3970576
> I have a Vivosun air cooled sealed light it came with a timer and both MH and HPS bulb with ducting for 150 $ on eBay... my temps are at 70 with 45-50% humidity running fans and inline fan 24 hrs.my grow tent is 3x3x6. I hope this helps I have an extra 400 watt air cooled tube that I don't use it also has a ballast with it I got ballast and hood for 100$ on LAGardens... Made in China ... It has a 6" tube so it will stay cool


Nice one can't wait to see your new grow mate


----------

